# La mia vicina di casa



## Old Airforever (11 Maggio 2009)

Io abito al terzo piano, lei al secondo. Abito in questa residenza da 2 anni circa, lei da tre. (quasi) mai vista: in due anni, intravista un paio di volte e con lei scambiato due parole di numero durante un'abbondante nevicata durante lo scorso mese di gennaio. Non mi ha fatto perdere la testa: non è il mio genere di ragazza, nonostante abbia un bel fisichino. Lei ha recentemente aperto un negozio: decido d'andar da lei. Per questioni 'tecniche' ci scambiamo i numeri di cellulare. Lei m'invia un sms ove m'invita ad una pizzata nel suo appartamento ove ci saranno anche i suoi amici. Non posso presenziare ma la invito ad uscire una delle prossime sere per un buon caffè. Ieri sera m'invita ad un aperitivo: non posso presenziare. In tarda serata mi giunge un sms con scritto che sta rientrando a casa. Sto rientrando anch'io. Mi dice di fermarmi al suo piano così ci accordiamo per il caffè. Sono le 22.15. Mi fa accomodare, chiacchieriamo, poi mi prepara una tisana. Continuiamo a chiacchierare, in particolar modo sul fatto che risiedo 3 metri sopra lei e non abbiamo quasi mai avuto occasione d'incontro, come invece succede con gli altri vicini. Si fanno le 02.00. Non ricordo il come ma incominciamo a scrivere una favola...la favola di due vicini di casa che 'non' si sono 'mai' visti. Detto così non rende l'idea, ma è il momento stesso ad essere una favola. Si fanno le 04.00. Decido di toglirere il disturbo. M'accompagna alla porta e prima d'uscire ci si scambiano i classici 3 baci. D'istinto la stringo a me: anche lei mi stringe. Ci baciamo. Mi trattengo ancora. Continuiamo a baciarci, ad accarezzarci. Sono le 5.30. Devo assolutamente togliere il disturbo. Esco dal suo appartamento. Mi segue sul pianerottolo. Ci baciamo, ci abbracciamo e...incomincia ad albeggiare. Ci soffermiamo davanti ad una finestra ad ammirare quest'evento della natura. Spettacolare. Salgo a casa mia: sveglia puntata alle 06.00: non dormo, naturalmente. Non mi attrae come mi hanno attratto le altre, ma non voglio ripudiarla per questo. Alle 06.30 scendo le scale e passo a salutarla. Ci accordiamo d'andare a fare una lunga camminata in serata. Ore 17: vado da lei. Camminiamo per circa 2 ore e 1/2, soffermandoci ogni tanto per qulche bacio ed abbraccio. Alle 21 scenderò da lei.
Mi andava di tenervi aggiornati.
Marco


----------



## Old reale (11 Maggio 2009)

quando si tromba?


----------



## Old Airforever (11 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> quando si tromba?


 
La vedo spessa: ha già fatto certi discorsi che mi hanno fatto intuire che l'avrò qundo sarà ora.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (11 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> quando si tromba?




Azzz....


----------



## Verena67 (11 Maggio 2009)

Beh, Air, allora aspetta. Se non ti attrae enormemente, non coinvolgerla in un rapporto che per lei non sarebbe poi gratificante.

Sei un gentiluomo, conto su di te!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Maggio 2009)

Comunque lei ahime' ha già fatto numerosi errori strategici. Ti ha invitato alla pizzata (segno inequivocabile di suo interesse) e poi a casa sua, ed è stata TROPPE ORE CON TE AL PRIMO INCONTRO.

Ovvio che poi il tuo interesse sia scemato...non hai dovuto combattere in niente!!


----------



## Old Angel (11 Maggio 2009)

Scommetto che si sposeranno


----------



## Old reale (11 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> La vedo spessa: ha già fatto certi discorsi che mi hanno fatto intuire che l'avrò qundo sarà ora.


 che ore sono?


----------



## Old reale (11 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Beh, Air, allora aspetta. Se non ti attrae enormemente, non coinvolgerla in un rapporto che per lei non sarebbe poi gratificante.
> 
> Sei un gentiluomo, conto su di te!


saràmaggiorenne e vaccinata la ragazza no?


----------



## Verena67 (11 Maggio 2009)

Non so, a me darebbe fastidio uno che sta con me ore ed ore di poesia, alba, etc., e poi tornato a casa si dica "Beh, pero' non è che mi attrae un granchè".

Questione di stile, penso. E siccome Marco NE HA, lo esorto alla cautela!!


----------



## Old reale (11 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non so, a me darebbe fastidio uno che sta con me ore ed ore di poesia, alba, etc., e poi tornato a casa si dica "Beh, pero' non è che mi attrae un granchè".
> 
> Questione di stile, penso. E siccome Marco NE HA, lo esorto alla cautela!!


 ha detto meno delle altre....ma che c'entra? anche la mia ex moglie mi ha attratto meno di almeno un'altra ragazza prima di lei però ci siamo pure sposati e amati...quindi?


----------



## Old sperella (11 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Io abito al terzo piano, lei al secondo. Abito in questa residenza da 2 anni circa, lei da tre. (quasi) mai vista: in due anni, intravista un paio di volte e con lei scambiato due parole di numero durante un'abbondante nevicata durante lo scorso mese di gennaio. Non mi ha fatto perdere la testa: non è il mio genere di ragazza, nonostante abbia un bel fisichino. Lei ha recentemente aperto un negozio: decido d'andar da lei. Per questioni 'tecniche' ci scambiamo i numeri di cellulare. Lei m'invia un sms ove m'invita ad una pizzata nel suo appartamento ove ci saranno anche i suoi amici. Non posso presenziare ma la invito ad uscire una delle prossime sere per un buon caffè. Ieri sera m'invita ad un aperitivo: non posso presenziare. In tarda serata mi giunge un sms con scritto che sta rientrando a casa. Sto rientrando anch'io. Mi dice di fermarmi al suo piano così ci accordiamo per il caffè. Sono le 22.15. Mi fa accomodare, chiacchieriamo, poi mi prepara una tisana. Continuiamo a chiacchierare, in particolar modo sul fatto che risiedo 3 metri sopra lei e non abbiamo quasi mai avuto occasione d'incontro, come invece succede con gli altri vicini. Si fanno le 02.00. Non ricordo il come ma incominciamo a scrivere una favola...la favola di due vicini di casa che 'non' si sono 'mai' visti. Detto così non rende l'idea, ma è il momento stesso ad essere una favola. Si fanno le 04.00. Decido di toglirere il disturbo. M'accompagna alla porta e prima d'uscire ci si scambiano i classici 3 baci. D'istinto la stringo a me: anche lei mi stringe. Ci baciamo. Mi trattengo ancora. Continuiamo a baciarci, ad accarezzarci. Sono le 5.30. Devo assolutamente togliere il disturbo. Esco dal suo appartamento. Mi segue sul pianerottolo. Ci baciamo, ci abbracciamo e...incomincia ad albeggiare. Ci soffermiamo davanti ad una finestra ad ammirare quest'evento della natura. Spettacolare. Salgo a casa mia: sveglia puntata alle 06.00: non dormo, naturalmente. Non mi attrae come mi hanno attratto le altre, ma non voglio ripudiarla per questo. Alle 06.30 scendo le scale e passo a salutarla. Ci accordiamo d'andare a fare una lunga camminata in serata. Ore 17: vado da lei. Camminiamo per circa 2 ore e 1/2, soffermandoci ogni tanto per qulche bacio ed abbraccio. Alle 21 scenderò da lei.
> Mi andava di tenervi aggiornati.
> Marco


----------



## Old Confù (11 Maggio 2009)

onestamente, vedo tante donne che riescono nel proprio intento mettendosi a pressa!!!!


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Maggio 2009)

Speriamo che finisca bene!


----------



## Old Becco (12 Maggio 2009)

Anche a me piacerebbe incontrare una vicina di casa così, purtroppo abito in una casa monofamigliare e l'unica donna presente è mia moglie...... 
Ma in questi casi, se il rapporto fllisce, uno dei due deve autosfrattarsi?
Becco


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Bravo Marco!

Sta a vedere che proprio perche' non ti attrae andra' bene


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Ho riletto un attimo... uhmmm strana ragazza 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un SMS in tarda serata si chiama booty call...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Comunque lei ahime' ha già fatto numerosi errori strategici. Ti ha invitato alla pizzata (segno inequivocabile di suo interesse) e poi a casa sua, ed è stata TROPPE ORE CON TE AL PRIMO INCONTRO.
> 
> Ovvio che poi il tuo interesse sia scemato...non hai dovuto combattere in niente!!


ma senti un po' , ma se due persone stanno bene al primo incontro che devono fare?
seguire l'abecedario delle regolette??
vistare le caselline con :fatto, fatto, non fatto?
seguire orari precisi??
se un incontro casuale porta due persone a stare bene insieme che c'è di strano?
e poi sempre a parlare di strategie....mamma mia!!
e  dai!! ma viviamo un po' in base all'istinto e a quel che ci dice il nostro animo!!


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non so, a me darebbe fastidio uno che sta con me ore ed ore di poesia, alba, etc., e poi tornato a casa si dica "Beh, pero' non è che mi attrae un granchè".
> 
> Questione di stile, penso. E siccome Marco NE HA, lo esorto alla cautela!!


a parte questo però quello che mi ha lasciata basita è il termine che ha usato..._Non mi attrae come mi hanno attratto le altre, ma non voglio *ripudiarla* per questo..
_Ogni tanto air a me sembra davvero strano


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non so,* a me darebbe fastidio uno che sta con me ore ed ore di poesia, alba, etc., e poi tornato a casa si dica "Beh, pero' non è che mi attrae un granchè".*
> 
> Questione di stile, penso. E siccome Marco NE HA, lo esorto alla cautela!!


Darebbe fastidio pure a me. E' capitata, ha colto l'occasione al volo... mah...


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Io abito al terzo piano, lei al secondo. Abito in questa residenza da 2 anni circa, lei da tre. (quasi) mai vista: in due anni, intravista un paio di volte e con lei scambiato due parole di numero durante un'abbondante nevicata durante lo scorso mese di gennaio. Non mi ha fatto perdere la testa: non è il mio genere di ragazza, nonostante abbia un bel fisichino. Lei ha recentemente aperto un negozio: decido d'andar da lei. Per questioni 'tecniche' ci scambiamo i numeri di cellulare. Lei m'invia un sms ove m'invita ad una pizzata nel suo appartamento ove ci saranno anche i suoi amici. Non posso presenziare ma la invito ad uscire una delle prossime sere per un buon caffè. Ieri sera m'invita ad un aperitivo: non posso presenziare. In tarda serata mi giunge un sms con scritto che sta rientrando a casa. Sto rientrando anch'io. Mi dice di fermarmi al suo piano così ci accordiamo per il caffè. Sono le 22.15. Mi fa accomodare, chiacchieriamo, poi mi prepara una tisana. Continuiamo a chiacchierare, in particolar modo sul fatto che risiedo 3 metri sopra lei e non abbiamo quasi mai avuto occasione d'incontro, come invece succede con gli altri vicini. Si fanno le 02.00. Non ricordo il come ma incominciamo a scrivere una favola...la favola di due vicini di casa che 'non' si sono 'mai' visti. Detto così non rende l'idea, ma è il momento stesso ad essere una favola. Si fanno le 04.00. Decido di toglirere il disturbo. M'accompagna alla porta e prima d'uscire ci si scambiano i classici 3 baci. D'istinto la stringo a me: anche lei mi stringe. Ci baciamo. Mi trattengo ancora. Continuiamo a baciarci, ad accarezzarci. Sono le 5.30. Devo assolutamente togliere il disturbo. Esco dal suo appartamento. Mi segue sul pianerottolo. Ci baciamo, ci abbracciamo e...incomincia ad albeggiare. Ci soffermiamo davanti ad una finestra ad ammirare quest'evento della natura. Spettacolare. Salgo a casa mia: sveglia puntata alle 06.00: non dormo, naturalmente. Non mi attrae come mi hanno attratto le altre, ma non voglio ripudiarla per questo. Alle 06.30 scendo le scale e passo a salutarla. Ci accordiamo d'andare a fare una lunga camminata in serata. Ore 17: vado da lei. Camminiamo per circa 2 ore e 1/2, soffermandoci ogni tanto per qulche bacio ed abbraccio. Alle 21 scenderò da lei.
> Mi andava di tenervi aggiornati.
> Marco


scusa ma hai omesso la pausa delle 22.15 e due secondi per la  pipì e la durata dellla discesa dalle scale da casa tua a quella dilei (quanti scalini sono?)


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma senti un po' , ma se due persone stanno bene al primo incontro che devono fare?
> seguire l'abecedario delle regolette??
> vistare le caselline con :fatto, fatto, non fatto?
> seguire orari precisi??
> ...



Non credo Verena intendesse quello che hai scritto tu... almeno io ho inteso diversamente.

Nel senso che l'incontro lei l'ha molto cercato (se un uomo mi da buca a due inviti lo mando in culo senza le 10.000 lire del via) Air mica tanto, per questo risulta poco interessato e poco attratto.

Strategie o meno questa situazione e' forzata da parte di lei, ed e' bene che Air non troppo interessato non la faccia soffrire.

Almeno questo e' quello che ho capito io...


----------



## Old Angel (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Darebbe fastidio pure a me. E' capitata, ha colto l'occasione al volo... mah...


Vabbè, ma lui mica glielo ha detto a lei  

	
	
		
		
	


	





I grandi amori nascono anche così


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma lui mica glielo ha detto a lei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se lei non si fosse mossa non sarebbe accaduto nulla...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma senti un po' , ma se due persone stanno bene al primo incontro che devono fare?
> seguire l'abecedario delle regolette??
> vistare le caselline con :fatto, fatto, non fatto?
> seguire orari precisi??
> ...


e poi mi chiedono perché ti amo


----------



## Old Angel (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Se lei non si fosse mossa non sarebbe accaduto nulla...


E' tanto grave se è una donna abbordare?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non credo Verena intendesse quello che hai scritto tu... almeno io ho inteso diversamente.
> 
> Nel senso che l'incontro lei l'ha molto cercato (se un uomo mi da buca a due inviti lo mando in culo senza le 10.000 lire del via) Air mica tanto, per questo risulta poco interessato e poco attratto.
> 
> ...


ma non le ha dato buca. le ha detto di no perché non poteva. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma un uomo mica deve tenersi sempre libero per un eventuale invito o disdire un eventuale precedente impegno per non dire di no?
per me dare buca è accettare l'invito e non presentarsi, senza avvisare o con un minimo preavviso (anche se, anche in questo caso, la cosa può essere giustificata).

air ha detto che non è il suo genere di ragazza (credo, da quello che inteso, fisicamente parlando). ma quante persone alla fine stanno con chi fisicamente non corrisponde al proprio ideale? questo non significa che non piacciano e faccian loro cagare.


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> E' tanto grave se è una donna abbordare?


Ma no, non è quello. Però è farsi scegliere... scegliere è diverso...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Se lei non si fosse mossa non sarebbe accaduto nulla...


 
ma come ti permetti di dire una cosa del genere? non mi sembra che marco abbia scritto che non avrebbe mai accettato un suo invito, ma che non ha potuto accettare i primi due. e il caffè, l'ha proposto lui.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> E' tanto grave se è una donna abbordare?


no, non è grave affatto, se non sei quella che vuole fare l'emancipata ma rimane legata a schemi degli anni 50.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

conosco un sacco di persone che hanno trovato il vero amore in  persone che all'inizio non sembravano attrarle affatto o che erano lontane dal loro ideale.

Poi air con quelle precedenti che lo attraevano molto non è che sia andato benissimo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma no, non è quello. Però è farsi scegliere... scegliere è diverso...


boooom.
che cavol vuol dire farsi scegliere? a lei evidentemente piace marco, e ha invitato marco. chi cazzo doveva invitare? il pensionato della porta accanto o un altro ganzo pure piacente ma che a lei non piace, di modo da poter scegliere?


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma no, non è quello. Però è farsi scegliere... scegliere è diverso...



lo diceva anche la mi nonna...o era la bisnonna?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




minchia!! developpati.....


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, non è grave affatto, se non sei quella che vuole fare l'emancipata ma rimane legata a schemi degli anni 50.


Ma quali schemi anni 50...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> conosco un sacco di persone che hanno trovato il vero amore in persone che all'inizio non sembravano attrarle affatto o che erano lontane dal loro ideale.
> 
> Poi air con quelle precedenti che lo attraevano molto non è che sia andato benissimo


esatto.

oh ma poi il bello è che finora tutti siam stati a sgolarci con air perché deve piantarla - secondo noi - di puntare solo ed esclusivamente alla bella gnocca e di preoccuparsi per prima cosa che una donna lo sia. per una volta che fa come gli si è sempre consigliato, passa per quello che sta facendo una cazzata.

ma ci sarà gente ben strana?

manco avesse detto che è un cesso megagalattico e gli provoca la cagata molle...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma quali schemi anni 50...


no no è un pensiero modernissimo, del resto lo sappiamo che tu sei molto trasgressiva. però scegli e non ti fai scegliere


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo diceva anche la mi nonna...o era la bisnonna??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















sto male


----------



## Old Angel (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> conosco un sacco di persone che hanno trovato il vero amore in  persone che all'inizio non sembravano attrarle affatto o che erano lontane dal loro ideale.
> 
> Poi air con quelle precedenti che lo attraevano molto non è che sia andato benissimo


In questo modo c'è possibilità di innamorarsi della persona e non di come scopa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  o solo perchè t'attizza....basta che non apra bocca


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

*Ci si innamora*

perché succede. Non è questione di cambiare tipo di donna...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

*la saggezza della nonna...*



MK ha detto:


> perché succede. Non è questione di cambiare tipo di donna...


'petta che questa me la segno...ci s'innamora perchè succede 

	
	
		
		
	


	








maremma se è utile questo forum!!!
perle del genere non si trovano da nessun'altra parte al mondo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> *perché succede.* Non è questione di cambiare tipo di donna...


però bisogna scegliere.

ahhhhh la coerenza.

mi serviva proprio 'sta lezioncina di vita alle 10 del mattino. la mia giornata andrà sicuramente meglio


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma non le ha dato buca. le ha detto di no perché non poteva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh non lo so Angiuledda... se a un uomo la donna interessa si libera al volo.

Ammeno ceh non dovesse lavorare, ma non ha specificato. 

Il fatto e' che dopo una serata passata a chiaccherare fino alle due, chissenefrega del fisico se ci attrae? Air (ma ogni uomo eh) non e' attratto altrimenti non avrebbe fatto quel commento... e' come dire"e' simpatica"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> 'petta che questa me la segno...ci s'innamora perchè succede
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non cominciamo


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> però bisogna scegliere.
> 
> ahhhhh la coerenza.
> 
> mi serviva proprio 'sta lezioncina di vita alle 10 del mattino. la mia giornata andrà sicuramente meglio


Non si sceglie di innamorarsi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non si sceglie di innamorarsi...


oh rallenta che non ce la faccio a segnare tutto assieme.

grazie ancora


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non si sceglie di innamorarsi...



Ovvio, in amor vince chi fugge..


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Air (ma ogni uomo eh) non e' attratto altrimenti non avrebbe fatto quel commento... e' come dire"e' simpatica"


O peggio ancora "è un tipo interessante"...


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ovvio, in amor vince chi fugge..


No.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Sara' ragazze ma io preferisco farmi scegliere da chi voglio io


----------



## Old Angel (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Eh non lo so Angiuledda... se a un uomo la donna interessa si libera al volo.
> 
> Ammeno ceh non dovesse lavorare, ma non ha specificato.
> 
> Il fatto e' che dopo una serata passata a chiaccherare fino alle due, chissenefrega del fisico se ci attrae? Air (ma ogni uomo eh) non e' attratto altrimenti non avrebbe fatto quel commento... e' come dire"e' simpatica"


Non esistono solo i colpi di fulmine......sai com'è, da cosa nasce cosa e se son rose fioriranno  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .......mai dire mai, mica è valido solo per le relazioni adulterine


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> O peggio ancora "è un tipo interessante"...


lo sai vero che non ti stai facendo un gran servizio eh??

in pratica o uno vuole saltarti addosso o se sta bene a chiaccherare , a bere qualcosa insieme vuol dire che non gliene frega un casso di te?
che tristezza madonna santa!!! o trombare o niente 

	
	
		
		
	


	





imagino che tu parli per esperienza poi...


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> O peggio ancora "è un tipo interessante"...



Infatti.

Poi non e' detto che non ci scappi la storia.


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo sai vero che non ti stai facendo un gran servizio eh??
> 
> in pratica o uno vuole saltarti addosso o se sta bene a chiaccherare , a bere qualcosa insieme vuol dire che non gliene frega un casso di te?
> che tristezza madonna santa!!! o trombare o niente
> ...


Mai detto questo, lasciamo stare il sesso...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mai detto questo, lasciamo stare il sesso...



ah no? ma pensa.
mi pareva si parlasse di attrazione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma forse stiam leggendo due tred diversi


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti.
> 
> Poi non e' detto che non ci scappi la storia.


Certo. Poi dipende dalle persone, è questa cosa del prendere quello che arriva che mi fa riflettere...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Eh non lo so Angiuledda... se a un uomo la donna interessa si libera al volo.
> 
> *Ammeno ceh non dovesse lavorare, ma non ha specificato.*
> 
> Il fatto e' che dopo una serata passata a chiaccherare fino alle due, chissenefrega del fisico se ci attrae? Air (ma ogni uomo eh) non e' attratto altrimenti non avrebbe fatto quel commento... e' come dire"e' simpatica"


non so angiunedda, io ho datto per scontato che fosse per lavoro, forse perché ha scritto che quando poi si è fermato da lei è stato perché l'invito è arrivato mentre stava tornando a casa.  se non avesse voluto le avrebbe risposto che era stanco e andava a dormire, credo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




il fatto che fisicamente non l'abbia fatta impazzire io non l'ho interpretata come una critica negativa. poi ripeto, a me è capitato di stare con persone che ho dapprima ritenuto "non il mio tipo"... e aggiungerei un bel per fortuna. 
il fatto che non si sarebbe fatto venire il torcicollo per voltarsi a guardarla, non significa che non la possa - conoscendola - trovare attraente.


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sara' ragazze ma io preferisco farmi scegliere da chi voglio io


Si vabbè...ci ha fatto l'alba...se era il suo tipo che faceva? La chiedeva in moglie il giorno stesso?
Io credo che ad Air la tipa piaccia, sennò non la baciava in bocca...magari dopo tutte le fregature prese ci va cauto...
Se poi ci perde il sonno, nonostante non gli piaccia...non so che dire..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ovvio, in amor vince chi fugge..


guarda che, seriamente, se ci fossero ancora le mezze stagioni sarebbe tutto più facile, sai?


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Certo. Poi dipende dalle persone, è questa cosa del prendere quello che arriva che mi fa riflettere...


ma dove cazzo l'hai letto?
chi ha detto questo??
che palle, sembra sempre che tu debba per forza prendere per il culo proprio per fare incazzare 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















ciaooo


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo sai vero che non ti stai facendo un gran servizio eh??
> 
> in pratica o uno vuole saltarti addosso o se sta bene a chiaccherare , a bere qualcosa insieme vuol dire che non gliene frega un casso di te?
> che tristezza madonna santa!!! o trombare o niente
> ...


Uhmmm capretta non e' o a trombare o niente.

Ovvio sono i primi incontri... tra l'altro quella che avrebbe trombato pare piu' lei che lui.

Pero' terra terra lo scopo per cui gli uomini escono con una donna e' quello di levargli le mutande (escluse amicizie ma nenache troppo)... uscire con un uomo che non vorrebbe levarmi le mutande mi pare passionale quanto un bradipo.

Ti sembrera' strano, o anni '50 ma a me piace che un uomo di me desideri anche i denti.


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ah no? ma pensa.
> mi pareva si parlasse di attrazione
> 
> 
> ...


L'attrazione se è innamoramento ci deve essere. Il sesso viene dopo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mai detto questo, lasciamo stare il sesso...


in effetti stiamo ancora cercando di capire cosa stai tentando di dire.


----------



## Old Angel (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo sai vero che non ti stai facendo un gran servizio eh??
> 
> in pratica o uno vuole saltarti addosso o se sta bene a chiaccherare , a bere qualcosa insieme vuol dire che non gliene frega un casso di te?
> che tristezza madonna santa!!! o trombare o niente
> ...


E che dopo un pò che stai qui dentro, ti accorgi (sarà l'età?) che la maggior parte idealizza l'amore del tipo...ci siamo incontrati al supermercato..ci siamo guardati negli occhi e dopo 3,5 secondi netti ci siamo trovati aggrovigliati sotto il bancone dei surgelati...è AMOREEEE!!!


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Uhmmm capretta non e' o a trombare o niente.
> 
> Ovvio sono i primi incontri... tra l'altro quella che avrebbe trombato pare piu' lei che lui.
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda che, seriamente, se ci fossero ancora le mezze stagioni sarebbe tutto più facile, sai?


allora sì che sceglierei!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vuoi mettere? o il golfino di cotone o quello di lana??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Certo. Poi dipende dalle persone, è questa cosa del prendere quello che arriva che mi fa riflettere...


ma chi l'ha detto che prende quello che arriva?
e soprattutto, cosa stracazzo vuol dire?
tutti prendiamo quello che arriva eh. a meno che tu non abbia un negozio dove andare a comprare gli uomini, tutti arrivano, fino a che arriva quello che piace.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Si vabbè...ci ha fatto l'alba...se era il suo tipo che faceva? La chiedeva in moglie il giorno stesso?
> Io credo che ad Air la tipa piaccia, sennò non la baciava in bocca...magari dopo tutte le fregature prese ci va cauto...
> Se poi ci perde il sonno, nonostante non gli piaccia...non so che dire..


La metteva a pehora, mi pare ovvio!

Ma io spero per lui che vada tutto a gonfie vele... per carita'.
Magari e' la volta buona che ha imparato a contenersi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> L'attrazione se è innamoramento ci deve essere. Il sesso viene dopo.


innamoramento dopo 10 minuti di conoscenza?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma stai bene?


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma chi l'ha detto che prende quello che arriva?
> e soprattutto, cosa stracazzo vuol dire?
> tutti prendiamo quello che arriva eh. a meno che tu non abbia un negozio dove andare a comprare gli uomini, tutti arrivano, fino a che arriva quello che piace.


Tutti chi? Io prendo quello che voglio (e che mi vuole) non quello che arriva.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Quoto.


questa è l'unica cosa che sappiamo di certo del tuo pensiero. l'hai ribadito fino a farci intendere più che chiaramente il tuo narcisismo e il tuo bisogno di conferme, e soprattutto fino a farci venire l'orticaria.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Tutti chi? Io prendo quello che voglio (e che mi vuole) non quello che arriva.


e quello che vuoi, dimmi saggezza umana, lo compri? o arriva?


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questa è l'unica cosa che sappiamo di certo del tuo pensiero. l'hai ribadito fino a farci intendere più che chiaramente il tuo narcisismo e il tuo bisogno di conferme, e soprattutto fino a farci venire l'orticaria.


Narcisismo? Bisogno di conferme?


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> E che dopo un pò che stai qui dentro, ti accorgi (sarà l'età?) che la maggior parte idealizza l'amore del tipo...ci siamo incontrati al supermercato..ci siamo guardati negli occhi e dopo 3,5 secondi netti ci siamo trovati aggrovigliati sotto il bancone dei surgelati...è AMOREEEE!!!



Ma assolutamente no.

Ma neanche il disinteresse.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Narcisismo? Bisogno di conferme?


come altro vogliamo definirlo?
ma evitiamo di andare ot.


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e quello che vuoi, dimmi saggezza umana, lo compri? o arriva?


Arriva quando si è pronti. E se lo si sceglie.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> *Arriva* quando si è pronti. E se lo si sceglie.


quindi arriva.

sullo scegliere è la stessa cosa che ti ho scritto io, ma tu sei rizzata su a dire "tutti chi? io no!".
l'ennesima botta di coerenza. 

stabilito questo, chi ti dice che marco non sia pronto? con quale diritto ti lascia perplessa il fatto di prendere ciò che arriva?


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Uhmmm capretta non e' o a trombare o niente.
> 
> Ovvio sono i primi incontri... tra l'altro quella che avrebbe trombato pare piu' lei che lui.
> 
> ...


ma vi state facendo un film che non esiste!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




a questa chiaramente air piace e hanno passato una notte piacevole senza strapparsi le mutande (ma si sono baciati quindi c'è attrazione). E' un buon inizio visto che quelle alle quali ha strappato subito le mutande son sparite.
Non so, a me che uno mi voglia coi denti ma poi basta  frega una fava.
Preferisco che oltre alle mutande sia attratto anche dal resto.
Se sono solo le mutande oggi come oggi non me ne frega più un casso.


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La metteva a pehora, mi pare ovvio!
> 
> Ma io spero per lui che vada tutto a gonfie vele... per carita'.
> Magari e' la volta buona che ha imparato a contenersi


Infartti. Detto da Air mi pare un buon segno...sto ragazzo si innamora un giorno si ed uno no...tromba con una e sogna la convivenza, se per una volta è un filino razionale, magari è la volta buona.

PS. Comunque io non ci avrei fatto l'alba...non mi piace che qualcuno mi veda con le occhiaie al primo incontro. Lo avrei mandato a casa alla mezza. E mi sarei fatta portare i cornetti caldi la mattina. Ma io ormai ho quaranta anni.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Tutti chi?* Io prendo quello che voglio* (e che mi vuole) non quello che arriva.


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> E che dopo un pò che stai qui dentro, ti accorgi (sarà l'età?) che la maggior parte idealizza l'amore del tipo...ci siamo incontrati al supermercato..ci siamo guardati negli occhi e dopo 3,5 secondi netti ci siamo trovati aggrovigliati sotto il bancone dei surgelati...è AMOREEEE!!!


quoto l'angelo saggio,
ragazze, mica con tutti scatta l'innamoramento a 200 all'ora e ci sei solo tu, sempre tu unicamente tu.
cmq air, occhio perchè se poi la cosa finisce male avrai una rosa bazzi al piano sopra, per sempre


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma assolutamente no.
> 
> Ma neanche il disinteresse.


E' arrapamento. Poi ognuno per la sua strada.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma assolutamente no.
> 
> Ma neanche il disinteresse.




passare una notte a parlare fino alle 5 è disinteresse???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma vi state facendo un film che non esiste!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















e soprattutto marco non è in cerca di qualcuna da smutandare e aggiungere alla collezione. ma che poi senza arrivare al bacio, se stai sveglio tutta la notte in un giorno feriale,a parlare con una ragazza, ti interessa per forza. sennò col cazzo che sacrifichi una sacra notte di sonno se il giorno dopo non puoi dormire.


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Tutti chi? Io prendo quello che voglio (e che mi vuole) non quello che arriva.


Da qualche parte dovrà pure arrivare. MK sei esilarante...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Da qualche parte dovrà pure arrivare. MK sei esilarante...


eh no, non per lei, per lei c'è l'eccezione


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma vi state facendo un film che non esiste!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bho' racchietta dovrebbero effettivamente parlare gli uomini.

Inoltre l'attrazione non e' solo l'aspetto fisico, non ridurla a quello perche' contiene tutto il pacchetto.

Ripeto a me non farebbe piacere che dopo una serata passata a chieccherare quell'uomo dicesse di me non mi attrae... soprattutto perche' lo ralazionerei piu' al carattere che all'aspetto fisico.

Poi nin zo.


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

cmq è rischiosa sta storia.
poi non ci si scrolla più dai coglioni.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> passare una notte a parlare fino alle 5 è disinteresse???


Minchia l'ha scritto lui non io.

Passi una serata a chiaccherare e in conclusione non l'attrae... non e' che se parlo con qualcuno fino alla mattina ne sono inateressata, potrebbe essere amicizia e nulla piu'.

A me non pare interessa...


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E' arrapamento. Poi ognuno per la sua strada.



Si ma da parte di lei


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...Si fanno le 02.00. *Non ricordo il come ma incominciamo a scrivere una favola...la favola di due vicini di casa che 'non' si sono 'mai' visti. Detto così non rende l'idea, ma è il momento stesso ad essere una favola*. Si fanno le 04.00. Decido di toglirere il disturbo. M'accompagna alla porta e prima d'uscire ci si scambiano i classici 3 baci.* D'istinto la stringo a me*: anche lei mi stringe. Ci baciamo. Mi trattengo ancora. Continuiamo a baciarci, ad accarezzarci. Sono le 5.30. Devo assolutamente togliere il disturbo. Esco dal suo appartamento. Mi segue sul pianerottolo. Ci baciamo, ci abbracciamo e...incomincia ad albeggiare. Ci soffermiamo davanti ad una finestra ad ammirare quest'evento della natura. Spettacolare. Salgo a casa mia: sveglia puntata alle 06.00: non dormo, naturalmente. Non mi attrae come mi hanno attratto le altre, ma non voglio ripudiarla per questo. *Alle 06.30 scendo le scale e passo a salutarla*. Ci accordiamo d'andare a fare una lunga camminata in serata. Ore 17: vado da lei. Camminiamo per circa 2 ore e 1/2, soffermandoci ogni tanto per qulche bacio ed abbraccio. Alle 21 scenderò da lei.
> Mi andava di tenervi aggiornati.
> Marco


 


Lettrice ha detto:


> Minchia l'ha scritto lui non io.
> 
> Passi una serata a chiaccherare e in conclusione non l'attrae... non e' che se parlo con qualcuno fino alla mattina ne sono inateressata, potrebbe essere amicizia e nulla piu'.
> 
> A me non pare interessa...


ma non l'ha scritto. io leggo tutt'altro che disinteresse


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Minchia l'ha scritto lui non io.
> 
> Passi una serata a chiaccherare e in conclusione non l'attrae... non e' che se parlo con qualcuno fino alla mattina ne sono inateressata, potrebbe essere amicizia e nulla piu'.
> 
> A me non pare interessa...


ma pensa che invece io lo trovo più originale e gratificante.
Passare la notte con una che t'invita (e se accetti vuol dire che t'interessa un po') e chiaccherare (difficilissimo con uno che conosci poco) tutta la notte invece che ripassartela  a me sembra una cosa molto carina.
Voglio dire...sopratutto con uno che si tromba anche l'intrombabile (non mi riferisco ad air ) vuol dire che prova un interesse diverso ma non certo peggiore o inferiore al bisogno di farsela (mi si sono intreciati i diti...)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma pensa che invece io lo trovo più originale e gratificante.
> Passare la notte con una che t'invita (e se accetti vuol dire che t'interessa un po') e chiaccherare (difficilissimo con uno che conosci poco) tutta la notte invece che ripassartela a me sembra una cosa molto carina.
> Voglio dire...sopratutto con uno che si tromba anche l'intrombabile (non mi riferisco ad air ) vuol dire che prova un interesse diverso ma non certo peggiore o inferiore al bisogno di farsela (mi si sono intreciati i diti...)


secondo me il disinteresse vero, sarebbe stato trombarsela e sparire


----------



## Old Angel (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Minchia l'ha scritto lui non io.
> 
> Passi una serata a chiaccherare e in conclusione non l'attrae... non e' che se parlo con qualcuno fino alla mattina ne sono inateressata, potrebbe essere amicizia e nulla piu'.
> 
> A me non pare interessa...


Mo sembra che stiamo giocando in borsa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   comunque lui non è che ha detto...per carità di Dio...aria.
Sono dell'idea che ti puoi innamorare di una persona anche in un secondo tempo conoscendola più a fondo (e non a letto)....se nascono, sono veri amori...e non amori ormonali.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> secondo me il disinteresse vero, sarebbe stato trombarsela e sparire


chettelodicoaffà


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Mo sembra che stiamo giocando in borsa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

è che ormai consideriamo interesse solo un approccio fisico.
diversamente non gli interessi.
siam ben strani


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Parlate di casi estremi... 

Sta di fatto che in una relazione ci vuole l'attrazione... altrimenti e' una bella amicizia.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è che ormai consideriamo interesse solo un approccio fisico.
> diversamente non gli interessi.
> siam ben strani


No l'interesse e' un'insieme di fattori... incluso quello fisico.

L'attrazione anche.

Veramente io non riesco a ragionare settorialmente, se un uomo non e' attratto da me non credo sia solo una questione fisica.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è che ormai consideriamo interesse solo un approccio fisico.
> diversamente non gli interessi.
> siam ben strani


 
e già. e poi si va da un estremo all'altro. 
"la prima sera non ci si deve soffermare più di un'ora e 45 minuti, 48 considerato il tempo per mettersi la giacca; niente sesso nè approcci fisici di alcun tipo" al "non mi ha messo la mano sulla brugola, è chiaro che non gli interesso"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Parlate di casi estremi...
> 
> Sta di fatto che in una relazione ci vuole l'attrazione... altrimenti e' una bella amicizia.


 
ma sono al primo incontro... è così grave se l'attrazione non scatta immediatamente?
e poi comunque si sono baciati; uno straccio di attrazione devi sentirlo, sennò chi te lo fa fare?


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Mo sembra che stiamo giocando in borsa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma va la'!

Che cazzata incredibile.

Un amore che nasce tiepido... minchia che culo ve lo lascio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma va la'!
> 
> Che cazzata incredibile.
> 
> Un amore che nasce tiepido... minchia che culo ve lo lascio


allora si deve trombare la prima sera sennò non è amore

ma così verena si incazza


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma sono al primo incontro... è così grave se l'attrazione non scatta immediatamente?
> e poi comunque si sono baciati; uno straccio di attrazione devi sentirlo, sennò chi te lo fa fare?


Baciare in bocca una persona indica attrazione, più che trombare. Questo è certo. A meno che Air non si sia costretto a baciarla...ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e già. e poi si va da un estremo all'altro.
> "la prima sera non ci si deve soffermare più di un'ora e 45 minuti, 48 considerato il tempo per mettersi la giacca; niente sesso nè approcci fisici di alcun tipo" al "non mi ha messo la mano sulla brugola, è chiaro che non gli interesso"


è triste dirlo ma abbiam perso spontaneità
abbiamo tutti dei clichè in testa dai quali facciamo fatica ad allontanarci e che guidano le nostre relazioni.
peccato perchè a scostarsi un pò sarebbe più serena ogni relazione


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e già. e poi si va da un estremo all'altro.
> "la prima sera non ci si deve soffermare più di un'ora e 45 minuti, 48 considerato il tempo per mettersi la giacca; niente sesso nè approcci fisici di alcun tipo" al *"non mi ha messo la mano sulla brugola, è chiaro che non gli interesso*"


Angiuleddu scusa ma chi ha mai scritto una cosa simile?

Boh.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma va la'!
> 
> Che cazzata incredibile.
> 
> Un amore che nasce tiepido... minchia che culo ve lo lascio


ma scusa perchè è una cazzata? a te piace che ti si desideri dal primo momento.
Ok, per altre sono importanti altre cose
festa finita no?
a me sembra ne stiate facendo solo una questione di narcisimo.


----------



## Old Angel (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma sono al primo incontro... è così grave se l'attrazione non scatta immediatamente?
> e poi comunque si sono baciati; uno straccio di attrazione devi sentirlo, *sennò chi te lo fa fare*?


Controllo odontoiatrico??


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> allora si deve trombare la prima sera sennò non è amore
> 
> ma così verena si incazza



Ma chi parla di trombare?????

Madonnadelleroseinfiocchettateasanvalentino!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma scusa perchè è una cazzata? a te piace che ti si desideri dal primo momento.
> Ok, per altre sono importanti altre cose
> festa finita no?
> a me sembra ne stiate facendo solo una questione di narcisimo.



Hai ragione.


----------



## Old Angel (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma va la'!
> 
> Che cazzata incredibile.
> 
> Un amore che nasce tiepido... minchia che culo ve lo lascio


In 5 ore non nasce nessun amore...al max un grosso arrapamento, invece con il tempo può nascere anche una grande passione....altrimenti se non sei gnocca/o che fai? ti butti dalla finestra?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Angiuleddu scusa ma chi ha mai scritto una cosa simile?
> 
> Boh.


ho volutamente esagerato, nessuno ha scritto neanche dell'ora e 48 compresa la giacca, del resto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e comunque pur estremizzando, non ce l'avevo con te. ma con la persona con cui estremizzo sempre  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma chi parla di trombare?????
> 
> Madonnadelleroseinfiocchettateasanvalentino!


non hai visto la facciona col sorriso a 1000 denti?


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> In 5 ore non nasce nessun amore...al max un grosso arrapamento, invece con il tempo può nascere anche una grande passione....altrimenti se non sei gnocca/o che fai? ti butti dalla finestra?


Veramente la passione nasce subito. Magari non si tromba...ma si ha fretta di rivedere la persona che ci piace.
Il racconto di Air è contraddittorio...non saprei che dire.


----------



## Old Angel (12 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Veramente la passione nasce subito. Magari non si tromba...ma si ha fretta di rivedere la persona che ci piace.
> Il racconto di Air è contraddittorio...non saprei che dire.


Insisto sul fatto che non tutte le persone hanno doti fisiche da appassionare subito e magari a prima vista ti stanno pure sull'anima...poi però.
Non c'entra una fava ma io e il mio migliore amico (buon anima) prima di conoscerci ci stavamo sulle balle ... ma di brutto


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi arriva.
> 
> sullo scegliere è la stessa cosa che ti ho scritto io, ma tu sei rizzata su a dire "tutti chi? io no!".
> l'ennesima botta di coerenza.
> ...


Ciò che arriva mi lascia perplessa. Quello che piace è un altro discorso.


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Da qualche parte dovrà pure arrivare. MK sei esilarante...


Bene. Mi piace portare allegria...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ciò che arriva mi lascia perplessa. Quello che piace è un altro discorso.


uffa che palle con queste unghiette da tirar sempre su


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma va la'!
> 
> Che cazzata incredibile.
> 
> *Un amore che nasce tiepido... minchia che culo ve lo lascio*


Ve lo lascio pure io...


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Baciare in bocca una persona indica attrazione, più che trombare.


Può anche significare semplicemente ricerca del contatto fisico. Il fare l'amore è BEN altra cosa.


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Insisto sul fatto che* non tutte le persone hanno doti fisiche da appassionare subito* e magari a prima vista ti stanno pure sull'anima...poi però.
> Non c'entra una fava ma io e il mio migliore amico (buon anima) prima di conoscerci ci stavamo sulle balle ... ma di brutto


Che c'entrano le doti fisiche con lo stare sulle palle? Anzi, lo stare sulle palle è già qualcosa rispetto al trovare qualcuno interessante...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

*vai piano che devo segnarmele anch'io!!*



MK ha detto:


> Può anche significare semplicemente ricerca del contatto fisico. Il fare l'amore è BEN altra cosa.


tu per avere un contatto fisico baci sulla bocca?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























  ma come stai messa ??


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu per avere un contatto fisico baci sulla bocca??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stavo messa malino e c'hai ragione. Passato però...


----------



## Verena67 (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ha detto meno delle altre....ma che c'entra? anche la mia ex moglie mi ha attratto meno di almeno un'altra ragazza prima di lei però ci siamo pure sposati e amati...quindi?


 
Ale, io la vedo così, tu cosà....non è novità che abbiamo "stili relazionali" difformi!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho riletto un attimo... uhmmm strana ragazza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "Manual" di Santagati dice che la booty call è ammessa solo "a scadenza" (non oltre i tre mesi!)

Baci!


----------



## Grande82 (12 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Io abito al terzo piano, lei al secondo. Abito in questa residenza da 2 anni circa, lei da tre. (quasi) mai vista: in due anni, intravista un paio di volte e con lei scambiato due parole di numero durante un'abbondante nevicata durante lo scorso mese di gennaio. Non mi ha fatto perdere la testa: non è il mio genere di ragazza, nonostante abbia un bel fisichino. Lei ha recentemente aperto un negozio: decido d'andar da lei. Per questioni 'tecniche' ci scambiamo i numeri di cellulare. Lei m'invia un sms ove m'invita ad una pizzata nel suo appartamento ove ci saranno anche i suoi amici. Non posso presenziare ma la invito ad uscire una delle prossime sere per un buon caffè. Ieri sera m'invita ad un aperitivo: non posso presenziare. In tarda serata mi giunge un sms con scritto che sta rientrando a casa. Sto rientrando anch'io. Mi dice di fermarmi al suo piano così ci accordiamo per il caffè. Sono le 22.15. Mi fa accomodare, chiacchieriamo, poi mi prepara una tisana. Continuiamo a chiacchierare, in particolar modo sul fatto che risiedo 3 metri sopra lei e non abbiamo quasi mai avuto occasione d'incontro, come invece succede con gli altri vicini. Si fanno le 02.00. Non ricordo il come ma incominciamo a scrivere una favola...la favola di due vicini di casa che 'non' si sono 'mai' visti. Detto così non rende l'idea, ma è il momento stesso ad essere una favola. Si fanno le 04.00. Decido di toglirere il disturbo. M'accompagna alla porta e prima d'uscire ci si scambiano i classici 3 baci. D'istinto la stringo a me: anche lei mi stringe. Ci baciamo. Mi trattengo ancora. Continuiamo a baciarci, ad accarezzarci. Sono le 5.30. Devo assolutamente togliere il disturbo. Esco dal suo appartamento. Mi segue sul pianerottolo. Ci baciamo, ci abbracciamo e...incomincia ad albeggiare. Ci soffermiamo davanti ad una finestra ad ammirare quest'evento della natura. Spettacolare. Salgo a casa mia: sveglia puntata alle 06.00: non dormo, naturalmente. Non mi attrae come mi hanno attratto le altre, ma non voglio ripudiarla per questo. Alle 06.30 scendo le scale e passo a salutarla. Ci accordiamo d'andare a fare una lunga camminata in serata. Ore 17: vado da lei. Camminiamo per circa 2 ore e 1/2, soffermandoci ogni tanto per qulche bacio ed abbraccio. Alle 21 scenderò da lei.
> Mi andava di tenervi aggiornati.
> Marco


 evito di leggere i commenti acidi di quelli del forum  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  per dirti:
MARCO, ma che bello!!!!
E' una cosa bellissima!!
Incontrare una donna in gamba, che non ha paura nè di star sola nè di vivere la sua vita o mostrarti un interesse, ma senza essere la solita puttanella (Scusa, ma mi pare che poche delle tue ex si distacchino dal genere!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  ! Bello poterci parlare, bello aver voglia di trascorrere tempo insieme e fare cose insieme!!!!!
Bè, in bocca al lupo e incrocio le dita per te!!!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma senti un po' , ma se due persone stanno bene al primo incontro che devono fare?
> seguire l'abecedario delle regolette??
> vistare le caselline con :fatto, fatto, non fatto?
> seguire orari precisi??
> ...


L'istinto è foriero di un sacco di fregature. Almeno questo concedimelo.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non credo Verena intendesse quello che hai scritto tu... almeno io ho inteso diversamente.
> 
> Nel senso che l'incontro lei l'ha molto cercato (se un uomo mi da buca a due inviti lo mando in culo senza le 10.000 lire del via) Air mica tanto, per questo risulta poco interessato e poco attratto.
> 
> ...


 
era questo che intendevo, ma di base, comunque, trovo che la donna non ci guadagna NIENTE (anzi ha tutto da perdere...) a forzare l'attrazione...!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma lui mica glielo ha detto a lei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
secondo me, nei grandi amori lui non si dice, dopo una notte di "magia",  "Vabbé non è male ma ho conosciuto di meglio".


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> L'istinto è foriero di un sacco di fregature.


Vero, ma forzare quello che non si sente, mah...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> L'istinto è foriero di un sacco di fregature. Almeno questo concedimelo.



ma è quello che dà un senso alla vita ,verena (per me).
Se dovessi sempre pensare alle conseguenze, calcolare ogni rischio di una mia azione istintiva (negli affetti), programmare ogni mossa , credo che leverei alla vita l'80 % del suo gusto


----------



## Verena67 (12 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Insisto sul fatto che non tutte le persone hanno doti fisiche da appassionare subito e magari a prima vista ti stanno pure sull'anima...poi però.
> *Non c'entra una fava ma io e il mio migliore amico (buon anima) prima di conoscerci ci stavamo sulle balle ... ma di brutto*


 
in effetti , Angel, è un paragone che non trovo azzeccato.

Nella coppia c'è il fattore sessuale, che puo' passare anche dall'"antipatia"...ma dall'indifferenza proprio no.


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2009)

qualche maliziosa strategia personale ci sta ,
ma non sono le stesse che valgono per tutti , verena :non puoi dire mi è caduta al punto due del manuale della giovine abbordeuse


----------



## Verena67 (12 Maggio 2009)

Asu, certo, non si puo' programmare tutto.

Ma a mio avviso, e non lo dico da ora, la vita affettiva richiede un briciolo di..quantomeno consapevolezza.

E' solo un mio modo di vedere la cosa, beninteso.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> qualche maliziosa strategia personale ci sta ,
> ma non sono le stesse che valgono per tutti , verena :non puoi dire mi è caduta al punto due del manuale della giovine abbordeuse


 
secondo me, signora Minerva, non si CHIEDE AD UN UOMO DI STARE CON NOI e non SI PROLUNGA PER ORE una vicinanza quando l'intimità è prematura.

Ma, anche qui, è la mia opionione.

Contento Marco, contenti tutti!!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vero, ma *forzare quello che non si sente*, mah...


 
Emme, ma questo che c'entra? Chi forza cosa!?


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> secondo me, signora Minerva, non si CHIEDE AD UN UOMO DI STARE CON NOI e non SI PROLUNGA PER ORE una vicinanza quando l'intimità è prematura.
> 
> Ma, anche qui, è la mia opionione.
> 
> Contento Marco, contenti tutti!!


 marco chi?ah...l'autore del tred.
sì, anche secondo me


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Asu, certo, non si puo' programmare tutto.
> 
> Ma a mio avviso, e non lo dico da ora, *la vita affettiva richiede un briciolo di..quantomeno consapevolezza.*


Certo ma partire da un interesse tiepido in un periodo di calma piatta mi sembra pericoloso, strategie o meno.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> secondo me, signora Minerva, non si CHIEDE AD UN UOMO DI STARE CON NOI e non SI PROLUNGA PER ORE una vicinanza quando l'intimità è prematura.
> 
> Ma, anche qui, è la mia opionione.
> 
> Contento Marco, contenti tutti!!


Guarda per me non si chiede a nessuno.


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Emme, ma questo che c'entra? Chi forza cosa!?


I sentimenti.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Maggio 2009)

Il punto che mi lascia in dubbio è: lui l'ha incontrata la prima notte, s'è fermato ore a parlare, l'ha rivista poco dopo la mattina e poi la sera e infine il giorno dopo. 
MARCO: ma avevi VOGLIA di vederla oppure ti sei lasciato 'organizzare' questi incontri? 
Secondo me questo fa tutta la differenza. Se anche lei non 'lo attrae come le altre' ma avverte il desiderio di starle vicino e fare cose con lei... siamo a cavallo!!!
Se invece è una situazione 'forzata' in cui lei propone questo e quello e lui accetta mite... non andranno molto lontano.
Purtroppo il 'dover conquistare' da parte dell'uomo aumenta quel desiderio che marco dice di provare poco... è una cosa molto naturale e per quanto ci 'evolviamo' restiamo ancorati a qeusti aspetti: quello che non è facile avere lo si desidera con maggiore intensità... e non è una base trascurabile, questa, su cui costruire il rapporto!!!


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> MARCO: ma avevi VOGLIA di vederla oppure ti sei lasciato 'organizzare' questi incontri?
> Secondo me questo fa tutta la differenza. Se anche lei non 'lo attrae come le altre' ma avverte il desiderio di starle vicino e fare cose con lei... siamo a cavallo!!!
> *Se invece è una situazione 'forzata' in cui lei propone questo e quello e lui accetta mite... non andranno molto lontano.*


Quoto. E visto che lei è diversa dal solito tipo di donna che Air ha sempre incontrato... ci sono passata, spero che per lui sia diverso, altrimenti saranno guai...


----------



## Old Angel (12 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> in effetti , Angel, è un paragone che non trovo azzeccato.
> 
> Nella coppia c'è il fattore sessuale, che puo' passare anche dall'"antipatia"...ma dall'indifferenza proprio no.


Quello che volevo dire che 5 o 6 ore di incontro non possono dire un bel niente di quello che potrà essere....magari sarà niente....come magari approfondendo la conoscenza potrebbe scoppiare la passione......zio bono qui non ci si stupisce che scattano amori e passioni distruggi famiglie in chat a chilometriche distanze e si da per scontato che perchè non sbavi al primo appuntamento non succederà niente.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda per me non si chiede a nessuno.


 
tu sei sempre piu' avanti!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Quello che volevo dire che 5 o 6 ore di incontro non possono dire un bel niente di quello che potrà essere....magari sarà niente....come magari approfondendo la conoscenza potrebbe scoppiare la passione......zio bono qui non ci si stupisce che scattano amori e passioni distruggi famiglie in chat a chilometriche distanze e si da per scontato che perchè non sbavi al primo appuntamento non succederà niente.


non si da' per scontato niente, ma a mio avviso non è partita BENE.

E la partenza di una storia, a mio avviso, fa l'80 % del totale!


----------



## lale75 (12 Maggio 2009)

Scusate ma io trovo che sia stata una cosa bellissima, fare l'alba a parlare e baciarsi...come inizio di "qualcosa", secondo me, è meglio di una trombata...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Quello che volevo dire che 5 o 6 ore di incontro non possono dire un bel niente di quello che potrà essere....magari sarà niente....come magari approfondendo la conoscenza potrebbe scoppiare la passione......zio bono qui non ci si stupisce che scattano amori e passioni distruggi famiglie in chat a chilometriche distanze e si da per scontato che perchè non sbavi al primo appuntamento non succederà niente.


non avrei saputo dirlo meglio


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Scusate ma io trovo che sia stata una cosa bellissima, fare l'alba a parlare e baciarsi...come inizio di "qualcosa", secondo me, è meglio di una trombata...


mi sembravo strana io


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Scusate ma io trovo che sia stata una cosa bellissima, fare l'alba a parlare e baciarsi...come inizio di "qualcosa", secondo me, è meglio di una trombata...


iniziavo a sentirmi una tenia


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Scusate ma io trovo che sia stata una cosa bellissima, fare l'alba a parlare e baciarsi...come inizio di "qualcosa", secondo me, è meglio di una trombata...


La trombata non necessita obbligatoriamente di sentimento. Concordo con Grande, se il tutto è stato spontaneo ben venga, altrimenti...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi sembravo strana io


sai che inizi a starmi sul culo?


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Scusate ma io trovo che sia stata una cosa bellissima, fare l'alba a parlare e baciarsi...come inizio di "qualcosa", secondo me, è meglio di una trombata...


credo di amarti lale.
come stai?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> La trombata non necessita obbligatoriamente di sentimento. Concordo con Grande, se il tutto è stato spontaneo ben venga, altrimenti...


scusate, ma marco ha per caso scritto qualcosa del tipo "mi ha legato al divano", "mi ha supplicato di restare", "ci sono rimasto per educazione ma proprio non volevo"???


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Quello che volevo dire che 5 o 6 ore di incontro non possono dire un bel niente di quello che potrà essere....magari sarà niente....come magari approfondendo la conoscenza potrebbe scoppiare la passione......zio bono qui non ci si stupisce che scattano amori e passioni distruggi famiglie in chat a chilometriche distanze e si da per scontato che perchè non sbavi al primo appuntamento non succederà niente.



Ma guarda io non ho detto che al primo appuntamento debba succedere chissa cosa... ma almeno provare interesse per quella persona si.

Farsi una bella chiaccherata, tornare a casa e pensare cazzo che bella persona son stato proprio bene!

Credo sia il minimo.


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

voi cmq tralasciate un aspetto fondamentale.
se la cosa va male poi marco si ritrova con l'olindo e la rosa come vicini


----------



## Old Angel (12 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non si da' per scontato niente, ma a mio avviso non è partita BENE.
> 
> E la partenza di una storia, a mio avviso, fa l'80 % del totale!


Come non è partita bene? si sono divertiti fino a tarda notte, se son slinguazzati con tanto di palpeggiamenti vari per 3/4 d'ora sul pianerottolo con nuovo appuntamento per il giorno dopo....lui ha solo detto che la tipa non è la solita gnocca a cui è abituato, (confessione fatta a noi) ma con questo non ha dato nulla di scontato.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sai che inizi a starmi sul culo?


mo perchè??


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusate, ma marco ha per caso scritto qualcosa del tipo "mi ha legato al divano", "mi ha supplicato di restare", "ci sono rimasto per educazione ma proprio non volevo"???


Vedi i suoi commenti su di lei...


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma guarda io non ho detto che al primo appuntamento debba succedere chissa cosa... ma almeno provare interesse per quella persona si.
> 
> *Farsi una bella chiaccherata, tornare a casa e pensare cazzo che bella persona son stato proprio bene!*
> 
> *Credo sia il minimo*.


E certo che sì.


----------



## lale75 (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> La trombata non necessita obbligatoriamente di sentimento. Concordo con Grande, se il tutto è stato spontaneo ben venga, altrimenti...


 
Ma perché? Io la storia di Marco non la so ma ci sono dei momenti in cui non hai voglia di avere delle storie, magari perchè hai appena troncato qualcosa. Poi incontri una persona interessante, che ti stimola, si propone(e se anche è la donna a proporsi che male c'è? mi devo far scappare un pezzo da 90 perchè non devo farmi avanti io? per carità!) e ti invita ad uscire dal guscio; e se la persona in questione ti tiene a parlare una notte anzichè buttarti sul divano secondo me vuol dire che gli interessi davvero...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mo perchè??


perché continui a scrivere quello che scrivo io.
presto una delle due sarà bannata perché accusate di esser una il clone dell'altra.
staff, quella originale, sappi che sono io


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> se la persona in questione ti tiene a parlare una notte anzichè buttarti sul divano secondo me vuol dire che gli interessi davvero...


Ma quando mai uno con cui esci la prima sera ti butta sul divano dai...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vedi i suoi commenti su di lei...


li ho letti e non ho trovato nulla che mi facesse pensare che sia stato costretto. nulla di negativo. solo che fisicamente non è il suo tipo di donna.
quindi, ti richiedo: cosa ha scritto che faccia trapelare la costrizione e/o la forzatura?


----------



## lale75 (12 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> credo di amarti lale.
> come stai?


 
Un pò meglio...mi sento più forte...
OT: sapete che vi voglio bene?


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma guarda io non ho detto che al primo appuntamento debba succedere chissa cosa... ma almeno provare interesse per quella persona si.
> 
> Farsi una bella chiaccherata, tornare a casa e pensare cazzo che bella persona son stato proprio bene!
> 
> Credo sia il minimo.


i casi sono due:
o marco è un infoiato pazzesco  che bacia a palpa chiunque respiri o gli interessa


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma quando mai uno con cui esci la prima sera ti butta sul divano dai...


 
bhè emme, se una donna ti invita a casa sua tardi ci sta che l'uomo pensi che voglia essere benscopata


----------



## Old danut (12 Maggio 2009)

La ex che più mi ha copito eera un tipo interessante, non era fisicamente il meglio, ma è stata queklla che mi ha dato di più!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma quando mai uno con cui esci la prima sera ti butta sul divano dai...


a me è successo a dire il vero, anche se non mi ha "buttato" sul divano.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Un pò meglio...mi sento più forte...
> OT: sapete che vi voglio bene?



sono contenta che vada meglio lale! davvero tanto!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	










non hai un vicino caruccio da invitare ad una pizza??


----------



## Old Angel (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma guarda io non ho detto che al primo appuntamento debba succedere chissa cosa... ma almeno provare interesse per quella persona si.
> 
> *Farsi una bella chiaccherata, tornare a casa e pensare cazzo che bella persona son stato proprio bene!*
> 
> Credo sia il minimo.


Ohh lettri ma dove ha scritto il contrario?? mi sono perso qualcosa?


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a me è successo a dire il vero, anche se non mi ha "buttato" sul divano.


avevo capito diverso...

anche  a me è capitato


----------



## lale75 (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma quando mai uno con cui esci la prima sera ti butta sul divano dai...


 






  ma stai scherzando vero???


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> li ho letti e non ho trovato nulla che mi facesse pensare che sia stato costretto. nulla di negativo. solo che fisicamente non è il suo tipo di donna.
> quindi, ti richiedo: cosa ha scritto che faccia trapelare la costrizione e/o la forzatura?


Queste parole " Non mi attrae come mi hanno attratto le altre, ma non voglio ripudiarla per questo".


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono contenta che vada meglio lale! davvero tanto!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guarda lale non le dare retta che oggi la riempio di schiaffoni  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















(volevo scriverlo io 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















 :balloon


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> ma stai scherzando vero???


No.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Queste parole " Non mi attrae come mi hanno attratto le altre, ma non voglio ripudiarla per questo".


ok, parliamone... 
questo vuol dire "mi fa cagare" oppure "non mi attrae come mi hanno attratto le altre"? se due cose ti piacciono e una ti piace meno dell'altra, significa che ti piacciono entrambe o che una non ti piace?


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> i casi sono due:
> o marco è un infoiato pazzesco  che bacia a palpa chiunque respiri o gli interessa


Beh ha detto che non lo attrae quanto le altre... ora di gente che va avanti senza un reale interesse ce n'e' quanta ne vuoi.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

*scherzo dai...*



MK ha detto:


> No.


ecco perchè sei così incazzata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> avevo capito diverso...
> 
> anche a me è capitato


in che senso diverso?
che mi aveva buttato nella differenziata?


----------



## lale75 (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono contenta che vada meglio lale! davvero tanto!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
La media del vicinato è di circa 80 anni...se organizzo la pizzata per loro solo mela cotta


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda lale non le dare retta che oggi la riempio di schiaffoni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho le lacrime...


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ok, parliamone...
> questo vuol dire "mi fa cagare" oppure "non mi attrae come mi hanno attratto le altre"? se due cose ti piacciono e una ti piace meno dell'altra, significa che ti piacciono entrambe o che una non ti piace?


Guarda che io non ci leggo non mi attrae perché non mi piace fisicamente, ma non mi attrae perché non sento quello che sentivo prima con le altre... però visto che con le altre è andata male vediamo se vado avanti che succede...


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> La media del vicinato è di circa 80 anni...se organizzo la pizzata per loro solo mela cotta


io ho un figozzo sopra di me
ha solo il terribile difetto di essere uno sportivo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> No.


ok ora iniziamo a spiegarci perché tanto astio verso chi l'ha fatto


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in che senso diverso?
> che mi aveva buttato nella differenziata?


no, avevo capito che non ti era mai successo..
la piantate perfavore??
ho il mascara alle  rotule


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco perchè sei così incazzata
















   in effetti comincio a fare dei ragionamenti strani sul sesso...


----------



## lale75 (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> No.


 
Bhè diciamo che dopo i vent'anni trovare uno che non tenti di farti la festa la prima sera è un'impresa! Io uno che mi tiene a parlare tutta la notte baciandomi e poco più lo segno sull'albo d'oro!


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ok ora iniziamo a spiegarci perché tanto astio verso chi l'ha fatto


Astio?


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ok, parliamone...
> questo vuol dire "mi fa cagare" oppure "non mi attrae come mi hanno attratto le altre"? se due cose ti piacciono e una ti piace meno dell'altra, significa che ti piacciono entrambe o che una non ti piace?



Vuol dire che ci tenta nonostante la mancanza di attrazione.

Come inizio non mi sembra dei piu' rosei...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Guarda che io non ci leggo non mi attrae perché non mi piace fisicamente, ma non mi attrae perché non sento quello che sentivo prima con le altre... però visto che con le altre è andata male vediamo se vado avanti che succede...


ma se non la conosce, da che altro poteva essere attratto, mon dieu?


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

ma chi? chi non è mai stata gettata sul divano e palpeggiata???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, *avevo capito che non ti era mai successo..*
> la piantate perfavore??
> ho il mascara alle rotule



















 i casi sono due, o sei cazzona o hai l'alzeimer


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma se non la conosce, da che altro poteva essere attratto, mon dieu?


Angelo una persona o ti piace o non ti piace. Poi può essere una cotta o il grande amore ma qualcosa senti subito... boh sarò fatta male io...


----------



## lale75 (12 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma chi? chi non è mai stata gettata sul divano e palpeggiata???


 
Per strada, in macchina o al parco di notte va bene lo stesso?


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma chi? chi non è mai stata gettata sul divano e palpeggiata???



manuela73 e mk


----------



## Old Angel (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma se non la conosce, da che altro poteva essere attratto, mon dieu?


o sei gnocca o sei morta


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Ohh lettri ma dove ha scritto il contrario?? mi sono perso qualcosa?


Si ti sei perso la parte finale in cui dice che non lo attrae ma non vuole ripudiarla per questo... 

Pensare di ripudiare qualcuno e' orrendo!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vuol dire che ci tenta nonostante la mancanza di attrazione.
> 
> Come inizio non mi sembra dei piu' rosei...


ma scusate... forse dò io l'interpretazione sbagliata... però, "non mi attrae quanto mi hanno attratto le altre" non vuol dire che c'è mancanza. vuol dire che ce n'è di meno. e non dimentichiamo che marco ha il culetto bruciato e potrebbe tranquillamente dipendere da questo.


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> manuela73 e mk


Manuela non lo so ma a me non è mai successo, la prima sera


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Per strada, in macchina o al parco di notte va bene lo stesso?


quindi malscopata? 
no.
non vale


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> i casi sono due, o sei cazzona o hai l'alzeimer


tertium non datur??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ti sei perso la parte finale in cui dice che non lo attrae ma non vuole ripudiarla per questo...
> 
> *Pensare di ripudiare qualcuno e' orrendo*!


 
su questo sono d'accordo. però ha detto che non lo fa


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma scusate... forse dò io l'interpretazione sbagliata... però, "non mi attrae quanto mi hanno attratto le altre" non vuol dire che c'è mancanza. vuol dire che ce n'è di meno. e non dimentichiamo che marco ha il culetto bruciato e potrebbe tranquillamente dipendere da questo.



Aggiungi il ripudiare


----------



## Old Angel (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Angelo una persona o ti piace o non ti piace. Poi può essere una cotta o il grande amore ma qualcosa senti subito... boh sarò fatta male io...


Ma se una persona non la conosci come fai a dire ciò? Ok il lato fisico può già dirti qualcosa....ma non è tutto


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

cmq marco deve fare una bella scorta di sale ora.
sai quante volte la tipa spappolerà i marroni?


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> o sei gnocca o sei morta


 Non è questione di essere o non essere gnocca, UFFA...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tertium non datur??


no


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Manuela non lo so ma a me non è mai successo, la prima sera


direi di rivedere la tua teoria sullo scegliere


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Ma se una persona non la conosci come fai a dire ciò? Ok il lato fisico può già dirti qualcosa....ma non è tutto


Ma è l'insieme della persona, non soltanto il fisico. Come si veste come si muove come parla, tante piccole cose.


----------



## lale75 (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Angelo una persona o ti piace o non ti piace. Poi può essere una cotta o il grande amore ma qualcosa senti subito... boh sarò fatta male io...


 
Emme, se uno mi fa proprio schifo non entro neppure in casa sua per farmi prestare lozucchero ma, anche se Marco ha fatto capire che non è il suo solito tipo di donna, non mi pare le abbia dato del cesso. Per il resto per uno con cui esci la prima sera cosa diavolo vuoi provare? Amore? Secondo me ha più chance di essere un grande amore questo che una scopata sul divano con la **** conosciuta quella sera! Davvero, io l'ho trovata  di una dolcezza infinita la storia di Marco


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non è questione di essere o non essere gnocca, UFFA...


 
mk, io il ganzo quando l'ho conosciuto non me lo sarei scagazzata di pezza.
ci ho messo 3 anni a farmi sedurre.
non è che scatta subito, natale quando arriva arriva


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Aggiungi il ripudiare


ma ha detto che non lo fa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




poi dai, non attacchiamoci a una singola parola. aveva alle spalle una notte in bianco e davanti la possibilità di una imminente trombata. ci sta che non trovasse le parole


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Aggiungi il ripudiare


mi auguro che marco abbia sbagliato a scrivere anche perchè _ripudiare_ qui non c'azzecca una minchia


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> direi di rivedere la tua teoria sullo scegliere
















   buttata o meno sul divano le prime volte è facile, è dopo che arrivano i casini...


----------



## Old Angel (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non è questione di essere o non essere gnocca, UFFA...


Qui si parla di 5 o 6 ore più che il lato fisico che vuoi sapere? simpatia? empatia? potrebbe essere una brava attrice o attore per proprio interesse.


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

ripudiare non c'entra una fava.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma è l'insieme della persona, non soltanto il fisico. Come si veste come si muove come parla, tante piccole cose.


bah.
al mio ex l'ho data dopo un anno di estenuanti corteggiamenti. a me inizialmente non passava manco per l'anticamera del cervello... poi è scattato qualcosa.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> buttata o meno sul divano le prime volte è facile, *è dopo che arrivano i casini*...


verso gli anta?


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> su questo sono d'accordo. però ha detto che non lo fa


Ok fai conto che tu esci con un uomo che ti piace, passate una serata a chiaccherare.

Torni a casa e vieni a conoscenza del fatto che lui abbia detto di te :Non mi attrae come le altre (gia' il paragone ad altre dopo una sera mi fa girare i coglions) ma non la voglio ripudiare per questo"

Ora tu cosa penseresti...ahh che bello non mi ripudia ... o ma va cagher!?

Io la 2


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bah.
> al mio ex l'ho data dopo un anno di estenuanti corteggiamenti. a me inizialmente non passava manco per l'anticamera del cervello... poi è scattato qualcosa.


che fai copi racchia?


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bah.
> al mio ex l'ho data dopo un anno di estenuanti corteggiamenti. a me inizialmente non passava manco per l'anticamera del cervello... poi è scattato qualcosa.


la fame?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Angelo una persona o ti piace o non ti piace. Poi può essere una cotta o il grande amore ma qualcosa senti subito... boh sarò fatta male io...


la seconda che hai detto.


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> verso gli anta?


 No, dopo la prima volta...


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la fame?


malscopata e affamata ha ceduto


----------



## lale75 (12 Maggio 2009)

Io sarò fatta strana ma se capisco che uno mi sta appresso solo per scopare non gliela faccio neanche vedere...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok fai conto che tu esci con un uomo che ti piace, passate una serata a chiaccherare.
> 
> Torni a casa e vieni a conoscenza del fatto che lui abbia detto di te :Non mi attrae come le altre (gia' il paragone ad altre dopo una sera mi fa girare i coglions) ma non la voglio ripudiare per questo"
> 
> ...


ok, se lo vengo a sapere la 2 anche io. ma a lei mica glielo dobbiamo dire  

	
	
		
		
	


	




di sicuro non so e non saprò mai tutto ciò che pensa di me. quindi...


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bah.
> al mio ex l'ho data dopo un anno di estenuanti corteggiamenti. a me inizialmente non passava manco per l'anticamera del cervello... poi è scattato qualcosa.


E com'e' finita?

Sto scherzando minchiona.

Comunque le persone sono come le canzoni alcune ci fanno cagare ma a furia di ascoltarle ci possono pure piacere


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

se il mio ganzo sapesse cosa ho detto di lui prima di amarlo mi prenderebbe a calcioni nel culo fino alla morte


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che fai copi racchia?


guarda non ne posso più di voi due. quasi quasi vi ignoro.


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io sarò fatta strana ma se capisco che uno mi sta appresso solo per scopare non gliela faccio neanche vedere...


Dipende dai momenti e dalle situazioni. Preferisco sia sincero in questo caso invece di fingere altro.


----------



## Old Angel (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok fai conto che tu esci con un uomo che ti piace, passate una serata a chiaccherare.
> 
> Torni a casa e vieni a conoscenza del fatto che lui abbia detto di te :Non mi attrae come le altre (gia' il paragone ad altre dopo una sera mi fa girare i coglions) ma non la voglio ripudiare per questo"
> 
> ...


Zi ma noi non gli diciamo niente ne!!


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda non ne posso più di voi due. quasi quasi vi ignoro.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E com'e' finita?
> 
> Sto scherzando minchiona.
> 
> Comunque le persone sono come le canzoni alcune ci fanno cagare ma a furia di ascoltarle ci possono pure piacere


che siamo stati assieme due anni e poi l'ho mandato a cagare


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che siamo stati assieme due anni e poi l'ho mandato a cagare


passata la festa, gabbatu lu santo


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che siamo stati assieme due anni e *poi l'ho mandato a cagare*


 Why? Se si può dire ovviamente...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la fame?
























   non mi sembra, ma non sono sicura, è passato troppo tempo. forse mi è diventato simpatico per la tenacia


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non mi sembra, ma non sono sicura, è passato troppo tempo. forse mi è diventato simpatico per la tenacia


pure a me è capitato.
gliela ho data per premiarlo


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ok, se lo vengo a sapere la 2 anche io. ma a lei mica glielo dobbiamo dire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma e' questo quello che dico a Manculeddu... l'inizio non e' dei piu' rosei, perche' dopo quella frase non lo e', che lei lo sappia o meno, quindi di comportarsi da gentiluomo ed eventualmente evitare di far soffrire la vicina di casa!




anche perche' mai fidarsi potrebbe essere una pazza psicopatica


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che siamo stati assieme due anni e poi l'ho mandato a cagare


Ta tan!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Why? Se si può dire ovviamente...


perché era finita. motivo migliore, non ce n'è


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perché era finita. motivo migliore, non ce n'è


Ok, si è comportato bene ma l'amore da parte tua è finito. Niente tradimenti?


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perché era finita. motivo migliore, non ce n'è


e la malscopata dove me la metti?


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

*Angelo*



MK ha detto:


> Ok, si è comportato bene ma l'amore da parte tua è finito. Niente tradimenti?



tra un po' ti chiede pure il telefono


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ok, si è comportato bene ma l'amore da parte tua è finito. Niente tradimenti?


se volessi raccontare la mia storia non pensi che aprire un thread?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tra un po' ti chiede pure il telefono


il mio ce l'ha.
forse quello di lui?


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il mio ce l'ha.
> forse quello di lui?


ovvio, cazzona


----------



## Verena67 (12 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Come non è partita bene? si sono divertiti fino a tarda notte, se son slinguazzati con tanto di palpeggiamenti vari per 3/4 d'ora sul pianerottolo con nuovo appuntamento per il giorno dopo....lui ha solo detto che la tipa non è la solita gnocca a cui è abituato, (confessione fatta a noi) ma con questo non ha dato nulla di scontato.


 
Scusate, ma mi LEGGETE quando scrivo?

DITELO CHE SONO NOIOSA E SALTATE ALLA FINE 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Ho scritto: "TROPPO SUBITO".

Si sono parlati, slinguazzati, palpeggiati troppo.

Esito? TUTTO IL RESTO e' GIA' NOIA!  (come cantava mai così saggiamente il buon CALIFANO!)


----------



## lale75 (12 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusate, ma mi LEGGETE quando scrivo?
> 
> DITELO CHE SONO NOIOSA E SALTATE ALLA FINE
> 
> ...


 
Parlare tutta la notte al primo incontro è troppo?!?


----------



## Old Angel (12 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusate, ma mi LEGGETE quando scrivo?
> 
> DITELO CHE SONO NOIOSA E SALTATE ALLA FINE
> 
> ...


Ok ok ok avevo capito male, se vuoi 40 minuti sono li da te mi prosto e mi faccio dare una 30ina di frustate


----------



## Old Angel (12 Maggio 2009)

Anche se sinceramente così male non mi pare che sia andata, Air era felicemente sorpreso della cosa.


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il mio ce l'ha.
> *forse quello di lui*?


Ahhhhhhhhhhhh assolutamente no...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

mk, si scherzava


----------



## lale75 (12 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Anche se sinceramente così male non mi pare che sia andata, Air era felicemente sorpreso della cosa.


 
ma pure a me pareva, ti dirò...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (12 Maggio 2009)

Airforever è già da un po' che volevo farti questa domanda: approfitto di questo thread e te la pongo. Secondo te, a 40 anni, si è troppo vecchi per imparare a pilotare aerei da turismo? Mi piacerebbe un sacco ....


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusate, ma mi LEGGETE quando scrivo?
> 
> DITELO CHE SONO NOIOSA E SALTATE ALLA FINE
> 
> ...


La crotala suprema che mi cita er califfo...nun se pò vedè!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A parte ciò...riguardo alla noia....ce n'è che ce n'è ancora da fà prima di annoiarsi...secondo me eh!


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Airforever è già da un po' che volevo farti questa domanda: approfitto di questo thread e te la pongo. Secondo te, a 40 anni, si è troppo vecchi per imparare a pilotare aerei da turismo? Mi piacerebbe un sacco ....


mio zio ha preso il brevetto a 55 anni


----------



## Verena67 (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se volessi raccontare la mia storia non pensi che aprire un thread?


 
non vediamo l'ora!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Parlare tutta la notte al primo incontro è troppo?!?


 
si, è veramente troppo.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Ok ok ok avevo capito male, *se vuoi 40 minuti sono li da te mi prosto e mi faccio dare una 30ina di frustate*


 
messa così potrebbe avere il suo perchè!


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2009)

se siamo ridotti a citare il califfo vorrà dire che per le prossime strategie ci affideremo a er piotta


----------



## Verena67 (12 Maggio 2009)

dai diamanti non nasce niente....!


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> dai diamanti non nasce niente....!


hai mai indossato una cacca molle al dito ?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (12 Maggio 2009)

*..........*



Brugola ha detto:


> mio zio ha preso il brevetto a 55 anni


Parliamone ....


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> si, è veramente troppo.




















ma dai verena...
se non è programmato ma  succede e fa piacere ad entrambi cosa c'è di troppo?
io non sono affatto d'accordo.
la vita è già talmente nei binari che se almeno nei sentimenti, amicizie, affetti si va seguendo l'istinto non può fare   male
Ma parlando d' istinto non penso certo a chi tradisce ovviamente


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se volessi raccontare la mia storia non pensi che aprire un thread?


Why not.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Why not.


non si risponde a una domanda con una domanda


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

dai angelina, raccontaci un pò di codesto tipo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> si, è veramente troppo.


io ci ho fatto sesso la prima notte.
visto che non ho la macchina: mi bombardo la casa?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dai angelina, raccontaci un pò di codesto tipo


piuttosto continuo a fare il tuo clone, guarda. è più divertente


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non si risponde a una domanda con una domanda


Ah no? Sorry sono curiosa, UFFA.

ps e non voglio i numeri di telefono dei tuoi ex eh, che io non chiamo mai comunque...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dai angelina, raccontaci un pò di codesto tipo


certo, vai!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






zzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

petta che mi chiudo in un una stanzina un pò intima e mi preparo ad ascoltare  la storia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ah no? Sorry sono curiosa, UFFA.
> 
> ps e non voglio i numeri di telefono dei tuoi ex eh, che io non chiamo mai comunque...


scherzavamo mk


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scherzavamo mk


stai diventando imbarazzante 

	
	
		
		
	


	




o non mi leggi o sei stordita


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> petta che mi chiudo in un una stanzina un pò intima e mi preparo ad ascoltare la storia


 
oh guarda che io non ho una fava da raccontare

raccontate voi due piuttosto... dove li avete conosciuti, all'overlock hotel?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> stai diventando imbarazzante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da mò che è imbarazzante  

	
	
		
		
	


	









non ti avevo letta. e comunque lei me l'ha appena detto, forse voelva avere la certezza che scherzassimo


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oh guarda che io non ho una fava da raccontare
> 
> raccontate voi due piuttosto... dove li avete conosciuti, all'overlock hotel?


mica li abbiamo conosciuti nello stesso posto


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mica li abbiamo conosciuti nello stesso posto


volete che vi racconti come ho conosciuto il ganzo?

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> volete che vi racconti come ho conosciuto il ganzo?
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


non aspettavo altro


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> volete che vi racconti come ho conosciuto il ganzo?
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


figata! hanno aperto le gabbie!! ciaoooooooooo


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non aspettavo altro





Asudem ha detto:


> figata! hanno aperto le gabbie!! ciaoooooooooo


ve l'ho già raccontata quella di quando avevo voglia di pesto e in 1 ora ero a fezzano a ingozzarmi?


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ve l'ho già raccontata quella di quando avevo voglia di pesto e in 1 ora ero a fezzano a ingozzarmi?


no, vai


----------



## Grande82 (12 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> si, è veramente troppo.


----------



## Old Alexantro (12 Maggio 2009)

che storia squallida
la vicina di casa se e' bbbbona  fa infilzata e basta
nessun sentimentalismo
nessuna pieta'
bando alle ciance.....trafiggila come solo tu sai fare
ps l'eta media delle mie vicine si aggira sui 78 anni circa


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2009)

*parlavo del piotta...*



Alexantro ha detto:


> che storia squallida
> la vicina di casa se e' bbbbona fa infilzata e basta
> nessun sentimentalismo
> nessuna pieta'
> ...


 lupus in fabula


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Pero' il video del supercafone era favoloso!

Valerio Mastrandrea che dice :Non so piu' er ghepardo de na vorta


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' il video del supercafone era favoloso!
> 
> *Valerio Mastrandrea* che dice :Non so piu' er ghepardo de na vorta


 a me è simpatico


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Anche a me... tra l'altro non e' male come attore.


----------



## Old Confù (12 Maggio 2009)

Ma per favoreeeeee!!!!!

Scrivo qui l'impressione che ne ho, come della storia di Alesera...
Come diceva Angel, Air si è vantato con noi del fatto che la ragazza non lo attiri come tutte le altre...ma questo secondo me è il solito commentino tronfio che fà chi nota, momentaneamente e sottolineo momentaneamente, l'altra parte più coinvolta...
Sia Marco che Ale infatti, fanno i bravi e dolci ragazzi con le zoccolone...ma quando vedono una ragazza tranquilla e interessata si comportano da miti e poco interessati fanciulli(cosa che poi nn sono, perchè uno esce in continuazione con la vicina, l'altro fà regali e sorprese a manetta).

Balle che sia solo amicizia, a me se un amico, che poi tale non è visto che era la prima volta che chiacchieravano, mi tiene fino alle 4 di notte a parlare...minimo, minimo gli sbadiglio in faccia...gli faccio capire che voglio andare, non me lo pomicio e mi tengo ben lontana da lui nei giorni a seguire...
Proprio perchè, uno che non mi interessa, lo troverei tremendamente pesante ed invasivo se mi tenesse lì a parlare...

se ci parlo bene(leggi: non mi annoio), se lo bacio(leggi: schifo fisicamente nn mi fà), allora le basi ci sono tutte per iniziare qualcosa!!!!


----------



## Old sperella (12 Maggio 2009)

Cavolo quanto scrivete ! E mentre voi stavate decidendo se ad air era piaciuta o no , secondo me lui ci dava dentro


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

vorrei far notare che secondo me il fatto che air abbia scritto che non lo ha attratto come altre non è un'aggravante , ma voler far risaltare che seppur così potrwebbe essere iniziata una "favola" come lui la definisce....ma chi non nutre un interesse reale "sentimentale" definisce una conoscenza una favola? se non hai il cervello bacato oppure vai ancora a scuola col moccio che ti cola non lo fai.....
Tifo per air e questa intraprendente ragazza, ce ne fossero (e non solo per trombare, che so che lo pensate). non esistono solo i dongiovanni faccia da chiulo ma anche quelli "cauti"....


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Cavolo quanto scrivete ! E mentre voi stavate decidendo se ad air era piaciuta o no , secondo me lui ci dava dentro


----------



## Old danut (12 Maggio 2009)

Se una persona ha il sedere un poco bruciacchiato è ovvio che si pone davanti alle donne con meno entusiasmo, forse è solo per questo motivo che prova meno attrazione che per altre, ma non ha detto che non prova attrazione. Oltretutto conoscendosi l'attrazione può aumentare, come diminuire, quindi sta solo a vedere come andrà il futuro, però devo dire che deve essere una bella sorpresa!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Cavolo quanto scrivete ! E mentre voi stavate decidendo se ad air era piaciuta o no , secondo me lui ci dava dentro


ma che ci informi porco cane, non vorrà lasciarci all'oscuro di tutto eh?

a pensarci prima gli avremmo potuto telefonare verso le 23


----------



## Old sperella (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che ci informi porco cane, non vorrà lasciarci all'oscuro di tutto eh?
> 
> a pensarci prima gli avremmo potuto telefonare verso le 23


o ha di meglio da fare o è stanco  

	
	
		
		
	


	








E' vero , almeno avremmo saputo in tempo reale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ma vuoi mettere la possibilità di farci su una quindicina di puntate di beautiful  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ?


----------



## Verena67 (12 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


>


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Maggio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Ma per favoreeeeee!!!!!
> 
> Scrivo qui l'impressione che ne ho, come della storia di Alesera...
> Come diceva Angel, Air si è vantato con noi del fatto che la ragazza non lo attiri come tutte le altre...ma questo secondo me è il solito commentino tronfio che fà chi nota, momentaneamente e sottolineo momentaneamente, l'altra parte più coinvolta...
> ...


Quoto.
Anch'io vedo somiglianze con la storia di Alesera e anche di Grande82 (chiaccherare molto e aspettare l'alba).
È vero che se la donna non fugge l'uomo perde un po' l'interesse.
Non diamo alcun valore a quello che conquistiamo senza fatica.
Ma anche se incomincia tiepida per l'uomo, potrebbe essere in ogni caso una relazione che può portare alla convivenza o al matrimonio.
Le varie tattiche aiutano a scartare i perditempo e a "legare" chi è veramente interessato, ma se due sono destinati uno all'altra si "riconoscono" e si "incontrano" anche senza il bisogno di usare strategie.

In ogni caso, secondo me, questa vicina è tutt'altro che ingenua: gli ha fatto assaggiare qualche antipasto ma poi lo farà penare per il piatto principale.
Gli ha fatto capire in modo inequivocabile il suo interesse (cosa buona e giusta perché capire cosa passa per la testa delle donne è veramente un'impresa ardua) e poi lo cucinerà a fuoco lento. E a questo punto che Air perderà la testa per lei.


----------



## Old danut (13 Maggio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quoto.
> In ogni caso, secondo me, questa vicina è tutt'altro che ingenua: gli ha fatto assaggiare qualche antipasto ma poi lo farà penare per il piatto principale.


In poche parole non si tromba a breve!
Meglio così, ci saranno più puntate


----------



## Verena67 (13 Maggio 2009)

In linea teorica Giobbe ha ragione.

Ma.

Non le vedo bene le unioni, anche matrimoniali, che iniziano tiepidamente (specie se la tiepidezza sta dalla parte maschile).


----------



## Old danut (13 Maggio 2009)

Verena, la migliro storia che ho avuto è partita tiepidamente, le meno importanti come colpi di fulmine. E' vero che magari per una donna fa piacere vedere un uomo partire di un colpo, ma personalmente preferisco la calma di un rapporto che cresce di volta in volta.
Io non sarei molto pessimista e poi vediamo i vantaggi sul fatto che la tizia abita nel piano di sotto, niente viaggi in macchina o alto, basta solo fare le scale 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , come al solito utilità al primo posto


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Verena, la migliro storia che ho avuto è partita tiepidamente, le meno importanti come colpi di fulmine. E' vero che magari per una donna fa piacere vedere un uomo partire di un colpo, ma personalmente preferisco la calma di un rapporto che cresce di volta in volta.
> Io non sarei molto pessimista e* poi vediamo i vantaggi sul fatto che la tizia abita nel piano di sotto, niente viaggi in macchina o alto, basta solo fare le scale
> 
> 
> ...


si ma se va male diventano svantaggi...
sempre tra le balle e impossibilitati a raccontare panzane tipo: non sono in casa


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> poi vediamo i vantaggi sul fatto che la tizia abita nel piano di sotto, niente viaggi in macchina o alto, basta solo fare le scale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ussignur...


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2009)

senza contare che al primo scazzo ce l'hai tra i coglioni.
no, il vicino per me è inammissibile


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> senza contare che al primo scazzo ce l'hai tra i coglioni.
> no, *il vicino per me è inammissibile*


Per una storia concordo, come amante, beh...


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Per una storia concordo, come amante, beh...


rischioso sai?


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> rischioso sai?


Sì soprattutto se l'amante è donna, però comodo...


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sì soprattutto se l'amante è donna, però comodo...


cmq davvero, io non potrei avere il moroso il piano sopra.
già mi spaccava i marroni la mia vicina che come infilavo le chiavi nella toppa usciva e veniva da me.
due palle..


----------



## Old Angel (13 Maggio 2009)

Dai magari se gli va bene lei cerca solo un trombamico


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Dai magari se gli va bene lei cerca solo un trombamico


un'altra malscopata?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Il vicino mai, ma nenache il collega!
Nessuno che possa avere in mezzo ai coglioni giornalmente










Sono l'ultima delle romantiche!Ehhhh.....


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> un'altra malscopata?


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il vicino mai, ma nenache il collega!
> Nessuno che possa avere in mezzo ai coglioni giornalmente
> 
> 
> ...


io ce l'ho in ufficio ma 3 piani sopra.
entro e per 8 ore (tranne se andiamo a pranzo insieme) non ci vediamo.
che devo fare se son romantica?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io ce l'ho in ufficio ma 3 piani sopra.
> entro e per 8 ore (tranne se andiamo a pranzo insieme) non ci vediamo.
> che devo fare se son romantica?


Se non e' lavoro a stretto contatto va bene.

Ma immagina scrivania di fronte? Niente, meglio un brufolo interno chiappa destra perenne


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se non e' lavoro a stretto contatto va bene.
> 
> Ma immagina scrivania di fronte? Niente, meglio un brufolo interno chiappa destra perenne


quando c'era il lavoro stretto lui aveva sempre le caviglie piene di lividi
bastano 3 piani per salvare un rapporto


----------



## Grande82 (13 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Cavolo quanto scrivete ! E mentre voi stavate decidendo se ad air era piaciuta o no , secondo me lui ci dava dentro
























  l'ho pensato anche io!


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Maggio 2009)

Ho letto i vostri interventi e vi ringrazio infinitamente. C'è un 'ma'. Come direbbe mr.perfect: 'poca coerenza in voi leggo'. A parte AdM e qulcun'altro, noto che quando scrivevo che mi piacevano le donne appariscenti mi sentivo rimproverare il fatto che nella vita la bellezza non è tutto. Ora che scrivo che questa donna è molto carina ma non mi ha fatto defibrillare il cuore mi sento dire che anche così non va bene. Decidetevi!
Detto ciò, questa donna è molto carina ma non ha il classico atteggiamento che ho invece riscontrato nelle precedenti: ha un corpo da favola ma non si veste in modo provocante e via dicendo. Non provo per lei disinteresse ma non mi ha dato la scossa adrenalinica che, invece, le altre mi hanno dato.
Come dicevo, ho letto tutti i vosti interventi ma, rispondere ad ognuno (ora che le risposte si sono accumulate) è un casino: se ho dimenticato qualcuno o qualcosa, fatemelo notare.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oh rallenta che non ce la faccio a segnare tutto assieme.
> 
> grazie ancora


hai registratola lezione?poisbobino io


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ho letto i vostri interventi e vi ringrazio infinitamente. C'è un 'ma'. Come direbbe mr.perfect: 'poca coerenza in voi leggo'. A parte AdM e qulcun'altro, noto che quando scrivevo che mi piacevano le donne appariscenti mi sentivo rimproverare il fatto che nella vita la bellezza non è tutto. Ora che scrivo che questa donna è molto carina ma non mi ha fatto defibrillare il cuore mi sento dire che anche così non va bene. Decidetevi!
> Detto ciò, questa donna è molto carina ma non ha il classico atteggiamento che ho invece riscontrato nelle precedenti: ha un corpo da favola ma non si veste in modo provocante e via dicendo. Non provo per lei disinteresse ma non mi ha dato la scossa adrenalinica che, invece, le altre mi hanno dato.
> Come dicevo, ho letto tutti i vosti interventi ma, rispondere ad ognuno (ora che le risposte si sono accumulate) è un casino: se ho dimenticato qualcuno o qualcosa, fatemelo notare.


si va bene ma l'hai trombata o no?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> secondo me il disinteresse vero, sarebbe stato trombarsela e sparire


e con questa pensoketiamo. setiporto tutti i giornialla scala per l'aperitivo mi faifare l'amante?


----------



## Old danut (13 Maggio 2009)

Secondo me forse una così va meglio che una appariscente. Secondo me un conto è essere piacevoli fisicamente, l'essere apppariscenti è slegato ed è indice molto spesso di profonda insicurezza, facendosi vedere si aumenta la stima di se.
Non mi fido delle persone insicure, per aumentare la propria stima sono pronte ad accoltellare anche i loro genitori.


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si va bene ma l'hai trombata o no?


...no... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...non la da manco a 'pagarla'...


----------



## Old danut (13 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...no...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ottimo, così te la suderai un pochettino ;-) cosa c'è mai di meglio che conquistare???


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...no...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


così impari a ripudiarla


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> così impari a ripudiarla


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ho letto i vostri interventi e vi ringrazio infinitamente. C'è un 'ma'. Come direbbe mr.perfect: 'poca coerenza in voi leggo'. A parte AdM e qulcun'altro, noto che quando scrivevo che mi piacevano le donne appariscenti mi sentivo rimproverare il fatto che nella vita la bellezza non è tutto. Ora che scrivo che questa donna è molto carina ma non mi ha fatto defibrillare il cuore mi sento dire che anche così non va bene. Decidetevi!
> Detto ciò, questa donna è molto carina ma non ha il classico atteggiamento che ho invece riscontrato nelle precedenti: ha un corpo da favola ma non si veste in modo provocante e via dicendo. Non provo per lei disinteresse ma non mi ha dato la scossa adrenalinica che, invece, le altre mi hanno dato.
> Come dicevo, ho letto tutti i vosti interventi ma, rispondere ad ognuno (ora che le risposte si sono accumulate) è un casino: se ho dimenticato qualcuno o qualcosa, fatemelo notare.


Ohi Air a parte il fisico c'e' altro?
Ben venga non si vesta da vacca... 
Io credo di averti detto piu' volte di cambiar genere, ma ovviamente ti deve piacere! Ohibo


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2009)

intanto non siamo affatto sicuri che lui piaccia a lei


----------



## Old Angel (13 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto non siamo affatto sicuri che lui piaccia a lei



Hmmm si potrebbe creare il bingo di tradimento.net


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto non siamo affatto sicuri che lui piaccia a lei


Infatti altrimenti gliela avrebbe gia' data!
Oh siamo nel 2009!


----------



## Grande82 (13 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ho letto i vostri interventi e vi ringrazio infinitamente. C'è un 'ma'. Come direbbe mr.perfect: 'poca coerenza in voi leggo'. A parte AdM e qulcun'altro, noto che quando scrivevo che mi piacevano le donne appariscenti mi sentivo rimproverare il fatto che nella vita la bellezza non è tutto. Ora che scrivo che questa donna è molto carina ma non mi ha fatto defibrillare il cuore mi sento dire che anche così non va bene. Decidetevi!
> Detto ciò, questa donna è molto carina ma non ha il classico atteggiamento che ho invece riscontrato nelle precedenti: ha un corpo da favola ma non si veste in modo provocante e via dicendo. Non provo per lei disinteresse ma non mi ha dato la scossa adrenalinica che, invece, le altre mi hanno dato.
> Come dicevo, ho letto tutti i vosti interventi ma, rispondere ad ognuno (ora che le risposte si sono accumulate) è un casino: se ho dimenticato qualcuno o qualcosa, fatemelo notare.


 hai scordato l'elemento clou....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 che accadde?!?!??! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














PS l'aspetto non è tutto e quindi va bene che non ti faccia defibrillare il cuore di primo acchitto, purchè non ti faccia schifo, ovvio!!!che non si vesta da p....a fa ben sperare nel tuo progetto di avere una donna che sia compagna di vita e seria, ma certo non è garanzia affatto!! nè la notte sul divano è garanzia di amore eterno. vivitela, goditela, tienici informati e se hai dubbi siam qui!! Solo una cosa: non la mollare perchè non ti fa partire i bollori!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (13 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Secondo me forse una così va meglio che una appariscente. Secondo me un conto è essere piacevoli fisicamente, l'essere apppariscenti è slegato ed è indice molto spesso di profonda insicurezza, facendosi vedere si aumenta la stima di se.
> Non mi fido delle persone insicure, per aumentare la propria stima sono pronte ad accoltellare anche i loro genitori.


 e infine.... ti quotai!!


----------



## Grande82 (13 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto non siamo affatto sicuri che lui piaccia a lei


 mi piace quando arrivi.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












 e mescoli le acque!


----------



## Grande82 (13 Maggio 2009)

Sì sì air, ha ragione lettrice: dicci oltre al fisico, come va? ci si parla? di cosa? ti piace come carattere?


----------



## Iris (13 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> secondo me, signora Minerva, non si CHIEDE AD UN UOMO DI STARE CON NOI e non SI PROLUNGA PER ORE una vicinanza quando l'intimità è prematura.
> 
> Ma, anche qui, è la mia opionione.
> 
> Contento Marco, contenti tutti!!


Questo è vero.


----------



## Iris (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ohi Air a parte il fisico c'e' altro?
> Ben venga non si vesta da vacca...
> Io credo di averti detto piu' volte di cambiar genere, ma ovviamente ti deve piacere! Ohibo


 Ma le altre dove le abbordavi? Al chilometro 27 della via del mare?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e con questa pensoketiamo. setiporto tutti i giornialla scala per l'aperitivo mi faifare l'amante?


solo se aggiusti la barra spaziatrice


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> hai scordato l'elemento clou....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma sarete ben strani?
non ha detto che intende mollarla perché non gli fa partire i bollori; non ha parlato di amore eterno; non ha certo detto che la trova schifosa ma anzi molto carina.
non capisco il perché di tutte le varie raccomandazioni, manco fosse un 12enne al primo appuntamento.
ci manca solo che qualcuno gli dia un preservativo dicendogli di farne buon uso.
quando fate così mi diventate improvvisamente antipatici


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma le altre dove le abbordavi? Al chilometro 27 della via del mare?


oscuro una volta è stato sanzionato (se non addirittura bannato) per una battuta del genere. sicuramente la punizione fu esagerata. ma anche la battuta. proprio come questa.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma sarete ben strani?
> non ha detto che intende mollarla perché non gli fa partire i bollori; non ha parlato di amore eterno; non ha certo detto che la trova schifosa ma anzi molto carina.
> non capisco il perché di tutte le varie raccomandazioni, manco fosse un 12enne al primo appuntamento.
> ci manca solo che qualcuno gli dia un preservativo dicendogli di farne buon uso.
> quando fate così mi diventate improvvisamente antipatici


 forse non hai presente il tipo-marco....


----------



## Old sperella (13 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> forse non hai presente il tipo-marco....


Io non ce l'ho presente in realtà ( a parte aver letto che è bello intelligente etc etc ) . 
Secondo me non ha che da viversi questa storia e amen


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> forse non hai presente il tipo-marco....


io ce l'ho presente. e non mi passerebbe neanche per l'anticamera del cervello di trattarlo da bambino o di volergli impartire nessun tipo di lezione.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io ce l'ho presente. e non mi passerebbe neanche per l'anticamera del cervello di trattarlo da bambino o di volergli impartire nessun tipo di lezione.


Senti non e' questione di lezione, sai chemifregaame di fare la lezione a Marco!

Io ho detto quello che pensavo...poi fara' come cazzo vuole no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti non e' questione di lezione, sai chemifregaame di fare la lezione a Marco!
> 
> Io ho detto quello che pensavo...poi fara' come cazzo vuole no?


 
non ce l'ho con te


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non ce l'ho con te


E io m'inalbero lo stesso


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non ce l'ho con te


ce l'hai mica con grande?


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma sarete ben strani?
> non ha detto che intende mollarla perché non gli fa partire i bollori; non ha parlato di amore eterno; non ha certo detto che la trova schifosa ma anzi molto carina.
> *non capisco il perché di tutte le varie raccomandazioni, manco fosse un 12enne al primo appuntamento.*
> ci manca solo che qualcuno gli dia un preservativo dicendogli di farne buon uso.
> quando fate così mi diventate improvvisamente antipatici


Concordo con te, amichetta. Due persone si incontrano, si vedono, si trovano bene. Tutto molto naturale. Parlare di tattiche, od altro... boh lo trovo davvero incredibile.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E io m'inalbero lo stesso


e se sei rompicojoni dillo


----------



## Grande82 (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io ce l'ho presente. e non mi passerebbe neanche per l'anticamera del cervello di trattarlo da bambino o di volergli impartire nessun tipo di lezione.


 se scrive qui è perchè vuole pareri e consigli.
io il consiglio lo dò come mi viene spontaneo, se lui la legge come 'lezione ad un bambino' non ha che da dirlo e vedrò di cambiar tono o di non scrivere se non riesco. 










Ma direi che neanche io ce l'avevo con te....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ce l'hai mica con grande?


come può venirti in mente?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo con te, amichetta. Due persone si incontrano, si vedono, si trovano bene. Tutto molto naturale. Parlare di tattiche, od altro... boh lo trovo davvero incredibile.


Ma parli a cazzo anche tu oggi?


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come può venirti in mente?


 
scusa, mi pareva


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e se sei rompicojoni dillo


Sono rompicojoni


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma parli a cazzo anche tu oggi?


 Buttati a mare, cazzara!


----------



## Grande82 (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come può venirti in mente?





Brugola ha detto:


> scusa, mi pareva


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo con te, amichetta. Due persone si incontrano, si vedono, si trovano bene. Tutto molto naturale. Parlare di tattiche, od altro... boh lo trovo davvero incredibile.


anche io amichino. concordo al 100%. quella che ha descritto è stata ai miei occhi una serata piacevole (forse perché vissuta simile?) non capisco perché il volere a tutti i costi trovare qualcosa di negativo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono rompicojoni


l'importante è saperlo.

lapidiamo la rompicojoni


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

ma poi air non chiedeva mica una fava...ha scritto alla fine che voleva solo tenerci aggiornati..


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche io amichino. concordo al 100%. quella che ha descritto è stata ai miei occhi una serata piacevole (forse perché vissuta simile?) non capisco perché il volere a tutti i costi trovare qualcosa di negativo


 Vissute anche io, e si sta davvero bene... poi le cose possono evolvere in mille modi diversi. 
Sul negativo... francamente resto basito. Ogni cosa, anche la più promettente, può poi andare a puttane. Ma vale anche il contrario. Fasciarsi sempre la testa in anticipo è da sfigati. Un caschetto va bene, ma senza esagerare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se scrive qui è perchè vuole pareri e consigli.
> io il consiglio lo dò come mi viene spontaneo, se lui la legge come 'lezione ad un bambino' non ha che da dirlo e vedrò di cambiar tono o di non scrivere se non riesco.
> 
> 
> ...


che c'entra? allora scrivetevi in pm


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma poi air non chiedeva mica una fava...ha scritto alla fine che voleva solo tenerci aggiornati..




















saggezza leggo in te, direbbe mr perfect


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Buttati a mare, cazzara!



No scusa ma tattiche a parte... facciamo caso che una tipa t'invita diverse volte...quindi marcatura stretta... tu la caghi solo dopo il secondo rifiuto... lei t'invita a bere una tisana (giollona) alle 22 (tisana sta minchia)... ci parli fate l'alba tu non dormi ma alla fine pensi...bha non mi attrae come le altre ma non voglio ripudiarla per questo. L'indomani lunghe passeggiate, incontro di mani e lingue... ma tutto sommato non t'attizza.
Me cojons! 

Se sapessi che un uomo dicesse queste cose di me lo metterei sotto con la macchina!

Marco non me ne volere eh...


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma poi air non chiedeva mica una fava...ha scritto alla fine che voleva solo tenerci aggiornati..


 vero.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma poi air non chiedeva mica una fava...ha scritto alla fine che voleva solo tenerci aggiornati..


Capretta se tutti parlassimo solo quando richiesto non si scriverebbe un cazzo tutto il giorno!


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vero.





angelodelmale ha detto:


> saggezza leggo in te, direbbe mr perfect


casomai potrebbe venire da chiedersi...checcifrega ...


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2009)

strano che non abbiano fatto la classifca spaghettata di mezzanotte però..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vissute anche io, e *si sta davvero bene*... poi le cose possono evolvere in mille modi diversi.
> Sul negativo... francamente resto basito. Ogni cosa, anche la più promettente, può poi andare a puttane. Ma vale anche il contrario. Fasciarsi sempre la testa in anticipo è da sfigati. Un caschetto va bene, ma senza esagerare


puoi  ben dirlo amichino. e la ripeterei senza esitazioni, dovendo tornare indietro (compreso il fatto che abbiam fatto sesso la prima sera). 
se andrà male, vuol dire che così doveva essere, e non sarà certo perché siam finiti sotto un lenzuolo la prima sera anzichè la quinta. facciamo i seri


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No scusa ma tattiche a parte... facciamo caso che una tipa t'invita diverse volte...quindi marcatura stretta... tu la caghi solo dopo il secondo rifiuto... lei t'invita a bere una tisana (giollona) alle 22 (tisana sta minchia)... ci parli fate l'alba tu non dormi ma alla fine pensi...bha non mi attrae come le altre ma non voglio ripudiarla per questo. L'indomani lunghe passeggiate, incontro di mani e lingue... ma tutto sommato non t'attizza.
> Me cojons!
> 
> Se sapessi che un uomo dicesse queste cose di me lo metterei sotto con la macchina!
> ...


Sul termine "ripudiata" concordo con te... io non ragiono e non penso come air, ma la situazione in sè la trovo ok. Magari inconsueta, ma ok.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche io amichino. concordo al 100%. quella che ha descritto è stata ai miei occhi una serata piacevole (forse perché vissuta simile?) *non capisco perché il volere a tutti i costi trovare qualcosa di negativo*


 parlando per me, non credo che scrivere 'air, bella cosa, attento a non usare il pregiudizio come scusa per scappare' sia un trovare cose negative!! Gli posso dare un consiglio da amica come mi sento o devo solo applaudire e se ho un pensiero non lo esprimo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Capisco che poi A LUI possa dar fastidio, nel caso me lo dirà 'guarda Grande82, non ho chiesto pareri, applaudi e basta', ma perchè dia fastidio a te non lo comprendo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Capirei che tu non condivida,ovviamente, ma è diverso. Tutto ciò con la stima che ho verso di te, spero sia chiaro.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

*a loro rischio e pericolo*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Capretta se tutti parlassimo solo quando richiesto non si scriverebbe un cazzo tutto il giorno!




alcuni chiedono consiglio però


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> puoi  ben dirlo amichino. e la ripeterei senza esitazioni, dovendo tornare indietro (compreso il fatto che abbiam fatto sesso la prima sera).
> se andrà male, vuol dire che così doveva essere, e non sarà certo perché siam finiti sotto un lenzuolo la prima sera anzichè la quinta. facciamo i seri


Hai trombato mio marito?


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Capretta se tutti parlassimo solo quando richiesto non si scriverebbe un cazzo tutto il giorno!


 vero anche questo...


----------



## Grande82 (13 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> strano che non abbiano fatto la classifca spaghettata di mezzanotte però..


 lei sarà a dieta...... ..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




...
...
...
...





  ASU!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sul termine "ripudiata" concordo con te... io non ragiono e non penso come air, ma la situazione in sè la trovo ok. Magari inconsueta, ma ok.



Ma anche per me e' ok... basta non capiti a me.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai trombato mio marito?
















ma non io e lui, balossa


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> alcuni chiedono consiglio però


Ma da quando in qua rispetti la volonta' altrui?

A parte tutto spero che a Marco vada tutto bene.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> parlando per me, non credo che scrivere 'air, bella cosa, attento a non usare il pregiudizio come scusa per scappare' sia un trovare cose negative!! Gli posso dare un consiglio da amica come mi sento o devo solo applaudire e se ho un pensiero non lo esprimo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma grande non è che una cosa debbe essere diretta per forza a me, per darmi fastidio.
sennò potrei anche lavarmene i cosidetti della pena di morte, non credi?


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> lei sarà a dieta...... .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


senza la spaghettata non è amore.
garantito


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma da quando in qua rispetti la volonta' altrui?
> 
> A parte tutto spero che a Marco vada tutto bene.


da quando sono a dieta


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma anche per me e' ok... basta non capiti a me.


 Beh anche a me... se una ragassuola usasse il termine "ripudiato", dopo aver scritto una favola assieme, mi farebbe davvero incazzare


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> senza la spaghettata non è amore.
> garantito



Infatti e che sia Aglio, olio e peperoncino


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti e che sia Aglio, olio e peperoncino


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> senza la spaghettata non è amore.
> garantito


bhè anche senza una canna, se per questo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




in fondo, credo che non durerà


----------



## Grande82 (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma grande non è che una cosa debbe essere diretta per forza a me, per darmi fastidio.
> sennò potrei anche lavarmene i cosidetti della pena di morte, non credi?








  p  aragone pesantuccio, uff, son tutta sudata!!!
comunque io in genere posso non condividere una cosa detta da altri, ma proprio arrivare a darmi fastidio, non penso, a meno di offese gravi o simili... soprattutto se la cosa detta è un consiglio e se il tono scelto magari dipende dalla sensibilità di colui che scrive e di colui a cui è rivolto, e ovviamente non può tener conto della sensibilità di tutti i lettori....


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*Air*

Pensaci bene caro marco....è la tua vicina di casa...prima di incraponartela....pensaci bene.....


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè anche senza una canna, se per questo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O almeno il sigaro!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Maggio 2009)

Per me (mica dobbiamo essere tutti in coro , no? ) è il perfetto set up di un'altra storia disastrosa!


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensaci bene caro marco....è la tua vicina di casa...prima di incraponartela....pensaci bene.....



eccallà.
Un bel tocco di romanticismo ci voleva


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensaci bene caro marco....è la tua vicina di casa...prima di incraponartela....pensaci bene.....


 Cos'hai contro le vicine di casa???


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè anche senza una canna, se per questo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mica vero sai?
la canna può succedere la seconda uscita.
tanto per non far capire subito che sei una  tossicona  che poi al primo scazzo lo sa tutto il condominio


----------



## Grande82 (13 Maggio 2009)

*per angelo*



oscuro ha detto:


> Pensaci bene caro marco....è la tua vicina di casa...prima di *incraponartela*....pensaci bene.....


 un classico esempio di scelta del linguaggio che tiene conto solo del lettore e dello scrivente!!


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cos'hai contro le vicine di casa???


che come hai finito di incapronartele non te ne liberi più


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*Asudem*

Be bisogna esser lungimiranti....un domani dovrai far i conti con la sua vicinanza....!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cos'hai contro le vicine di casa???


Io molto... feci la cazzata ai tempi dell'universita' e mi basto'


----------



## Grande82 (13 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Per me (mica dobbiamo essere tutti in coro , no? ) è il perfetto set up di un'altra storia disastrosa!


 però lei, a parte l'invito diretto, senza il quale air forse non avrebbe mai mosso il primo passo, per il resto... sta dando a lui spazio e tempo per vedere come va... secondo me come inizio non è niente male. C'è molta intesa, non c'è ancora attrazione (ma secondo me può venire).... forse tu sbagli a considerare questo 'l'inizio' coi fuochi d'artificio!! L'inzio vero e proprio ci sarà quando potranno dire di far coppia, per ora si stanno solo conoscendo!! E mi pare che vada bene!


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che come hai finito di incapronartele non te ne liberi più


 Mica gli dai le chiavi di casa...  dici che poi va sempre a chiedergli lo zucchero?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> p  aragone pesantuccio, uff, son tutta sudata!!!
> comunque io in genere posso non condividere una cosa detta da altri, ma proprio arrivare a darmi fastidio, non penso, a meno di offese gravi o simili... soprattutto se la cosa detta è un consiglio e se il tono scelto magari dipende dalla sensibilità di colui che scrive e di colui a cui è rivolto, e ovviamente non può tener conto della sensibilità di tutti i lettori....


suvvia, è la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente che detesto ma che non mi riguarda nè mi riguarderà mai direttamente.
uè e a me da fastidio, che ti devo dire? ho già una martellata sul pollice in scaletta da prima, ne aggiungo uno all'alluce?


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*Grande*

Capisco che spesso adotto un linguaggio forbito e un pò trandy...ma l'importante è ciò che scrivo non come....!Moltimodi nulla contro le vicine...però sai dopo una bella rifocillata....potrebbe darmi fastidio averla così attigua alla mia vita...!!


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mica gli dai le chiavi di casa... dici che poi va sempre a chiedergli lo zucchero?


altro che zucchero....
te la ritrovi tra i coglioni per sempre


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mica gli dai le chiavi di casa...  dici che poi va sempre a chiedergli lo zucchero?


1° se ti chiama e s'accozza non puoi inventare la palla che sei fuori casa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




2° se si arrabbia e decide di rompere ti si attacca al campanello e non hai scampo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




3° controlla i tuoi movimenti, con chi entri e con chi esci..


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capisco che spesso adotto un linguaggio forbito e un pò trandy...ma l'importante è ciò che scrivo non come....!Moltimodi nulla contro le vicine...però sai dopo una bella rifocillata....potrebbe darmi fastidio averla così attigua alla mia vita...!!


 Dipende dalla vicina, però... insomma, non facciamo di tutte le vicine un fascio!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> altro che zucchero....
> te la ritrovi tra i coglioni per sempre



Pensa se va male e Marco portera' la nuova compagna o viceversa... che incontri di pianerottolo emozionanti!

Meglio le zecche di Sole


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dipende dalla vicina, però... insomma, non facciamo di tutte le vicine un fascio!


quindi la incaproniamo?


----------



## Grande82 (13 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capisco che spesso adotto un linguaggio forbito e un pò trandy...ma l'importante è ciò che scrivo non come....!Moltimodi nulla contro le vicine...però sai dopo una bella rifocillata....potrebbe darmi fastidio averla così attigua alla mia vita...!!
























Ah, il mio bell'oscuro, cavaliere litigioso, dove l'hai nascosto????
Esci da quel corpo!!!





















Tranquillo oscuretto, diciamo che era la conclusione sdrammatizzata di una cosa fra me ed angelo! E mi facevo due risate....


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dipende dalla vicina, però... insomma, non facciamo di tutte le vicine un fascio!


anche perchè è una quindi sarebbe fascina


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*Brava asu*

Brava asu...e può sempre andar dall'amministratore a dire che lo hai piccolo....o che sei gay..e che ti masturbi su Sandra Mondaini....!!


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> 1° se ti chiama e s'accozza non puoi inventare la palla che sei fuori casa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, ma mica ci si fidanza... mi sa che scambiate troppo facilmente qualche ora di materasso con una relazione!


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oh, ma mica ci si fidanza... mi sa che scambiate troppo facilmente qualche ora di materasso con una relazione!


se lei si acchiappa di te e tu no non te la levi più dai coglioni.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Poi se uno dei due si vuol portar l'amante in casa 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Veramente una situazione controproducente


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quindi la incaproniamo?


 Se lei è d'accordo e ne vale la pena... perchè no?


----------



## Grande82 (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> 1° se ti chiama e s'accozza non puoi inventare la palla che sei fuori casa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 guarda io ho un amico che ha avuto anche il:
4° tu sei l'unico che ho vicino, vieni da me al piano di sotto, sono depressa!!! 
5° mi sento sola, facciamoci compagnia.... a qualunque ora.... qualunque giorno...... anche dopo essersi lasciati.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

oh ma poi, se fosse lei a silurare lui e lui a fare quello che s'accozza?
a voi i film con le donne psicopatiche stanno condizionando l'esistenza


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oh, ma mica ci si fidanza... mi sa che scambiate troppo facilmente qualche ora di materasso con una relazione!


ci si porta avanti, via


----------



## Grande82 (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pensa se va male e Marco portera' la nuova compagna o viceversa... che incontri di pianerottolo emozionanti!
> 
> Meglio le zecche di Sole


 magari hanno l'ascensore.....


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se lei si acchiappa di te e tu no non te la levi più dai coglioni.


 Certo che la si leva... dipende dalla chiarezza delle premessa, di entrambi.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oh, ma mica ci si fidanza... mi sa che scambiate troppo facilmente qualche ora di materasso con una relazione!


Ammore non essere sciocco... dimmi che non ti e' mai capitato d'incontrare la classica donna zecca (all'occorrenza tutte lo siamo)


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Brava asu...e può sempre andar dall'amministratore a dire che lo hai piccolo....o che sei gay..e che ti masturbi su Sandra Mondaini....!!





























Oh my God se sei perverso....


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2009)

*tra l'altro...*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> *oh ma poi, se fosse lei a silurare lui e lui a fare quello che s'accozza?*
> a voi i film con le donne psicopatiche stanno condizionando l'esistenza


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ammore non essere sciocco... dimmi che non ti e' mai capitato d'incontrare la classica donna zecca (*all'occorrenza tutte lo siamo*)


hai voglia.
io ho un vicino sopra di me ganzo da paura, se mi cagasse diventerei il suo incubo


----------



## Grande82 (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> suvvia, è la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente che detesto ma che non mi riguarda nè mi riguarderà mai direttamente.
> uè e a me da fastidio, che ti devo dire? ho già una martellata sul pollice in scaletta da prima, ne aggiungo uno all'alluce?




















(poi postare foto, please!! )


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Poi se uno dei due si vuol portar l'amante in casa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o fare un'orgia e non inviatare l'altro/a?
son problemi eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque seriamente, una vicinanza simile non la vorrei neanche io. sarebbe quasi paragonabile a una convivenza... dal primo giorno


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ammore non essere sciocco... dimmi che non ti e' mai capitato d'incontrare la classica donna zecca (*all'occorrenza tutte lo siamo*)


parla per te


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*Asudem*

Mi piacciono le bionde hai problemi per caso?


----------



## lale75 (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> 1° se ti chiama e s'accozza non puoi inventare la palla che sei fuori casa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma dev'essere per forza una psicopatica? Ma gari è una che se le cose non vanno se la mette via e basta...io se capisco che non gira bene mica mi metto a rompere le palle, chiudo ogni comunicazione e fine...


----------



## Iris (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oscuro una volta è stato sanzionato (se non addirittura bannato) per una battuta del genere. sicuramente la punizione fu esagerata. ma anche la battuta. proprio come questa.


Mi pare chiaro che non ci fosse da parte mia alcuna volontà di offendere Air, con il quale non ho avuto mai, ma proprio mai, alcun tipo di screzio. 
Trovo poi molto più dannose al clima del forum le frasette buttate lì a mettere zizzania, piuttosto che eventuali frasi, che tolte dal contesto scherzoso in cui sono, possono risultare volgari e che comunque possono essere chiarite. 
Se Air dimostrerà risentimento (è chiaro per chi come me lo conosce da un sacco di tempo che non frequenta battone) farò le miei scuse a lui.


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ammore non essere sciocco... dimmi che non ti e' mai capitato d'incontrare la classica donna zecca (all'occorrenza tutte lo siamo)


... certo che si, e me ne sono liberato senza chiamare la disinfestazione


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> parla per te


Una mazza!

Se l'omo ti garda t'inzecchisci pure tu!

Se abita sopra casa tua peggio che mai deve chiamare rentokil per levartisi dai cojons


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Brava asu...e può sempre andar dall'amministratore a dire che lo hai piccolo....o che sei gay..e che ti masturbi su Sandra Mondaini....!!


e lei è d'accordo?


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*Molti*

Sarà ma è sempre un pò rischioso.....!!


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Una mazza!
> 
> Se l'omo ti garda t'inzecchisci pure tu!
> 
> Se abita sopra casa tua peggio che mai deve chiamare rentokil per levartisi dai cojons


io parlo solo per invidia.
Sto facendo la posta al mio vicino da due anni e non mi si caca di pezza


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*Angelo*

Si perchè uso il poster....!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> (poi postare foto, please!! )


 
dell'alluce rotto?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

*scoperti gli altarini di oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Si perchè uso il poster....!!


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2009)

*oscuro*

altro che cetrioli e salsicce vendicative


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*Asudem*

Certo....pure sulla carrà....mi ci son intossicato...a furia di zaganelle....!!


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà ma è sempre un pò rischioso.....!!


 Guarda, sono sempre stato sincero e corretto, sia nelle relazioni che negli incontri episodici... ma se qualcuna non lo è con me, so diventare davvero sgradevole. Ti dico che cambierebbe casa lei...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma dev'essere per forza una psicopatica? Ma gari è una che se le cose non vanno se la mette via e basta...io se capisco che non gira bene mica mi metto a rompere le palle, chiudo ogni comunicazione e fine...


vuoi sposarmi?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vuoi sposarmi?



m'hai rotto le palle.
Oggi non se n'è salvato uno


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda, sono sempre stato sincero e corretto, sia nelle relazioni che negli incontri episodici... ma se qualcuna non lo è con me, so diventare davvero sgradevole. Ti dico che cambierebbe casa lei...


tipo? gli stacchi la corrente ogni ora? gli caghi fuori dalla porta?


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*Molti*

Certo...però ti farebbe una cattiva pubblicità...insomma dovremmo vedere questa vicina è capire se vale la pena sfracellarla o meno!!!


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tipo? gli stacchi la corrente ogni ora? gli caghi fuori dalla porta?


 Queste sono cazzatine...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> m'hai rotto le palle.
> Oggi non se n'è salvato uno


senti per una volta che voglio fare io l'apina che svolazza liberamente di fiore in fiore, mi rompi le palle?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Queste sono cazzatine...



le chiedi si sposarla?


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2009)

*non esagerare !!*



Asudem ha detto:


> le chiedi si sposarla?


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo...*però ti farebbe una cattiva pubblicità*...insomma dovremmo vedere questa vicina è capire se vale la pena sfracellarla o meno!!!


 Magari si... ma potrebbe anche essere utile... poi sarei avvantaggiato alle riunioni di condominio


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> senti per una volta che voglio fare io l'apina che svolazza liberamente di fiore in fiore, mi rompi le palle?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> le chiedi si sposarla?


che stronzona


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*Sarà....*

Sarà che ho avuto cattive esperienze....mha...son dubbioso!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>




























   mica sei arrabbiata amore?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Scommetto che Marco non scrivera' piu'


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> le chiedi si sposarla?
















Sciocchina... una zeccosa farebbe 13


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scommetto che Marco non scrivera' piu'


fa bene


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sciocchina... una zeccosa farebbe 13


chemmelodiciaffà, bello lì il mio muflone


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> chemmelodiciaffà, bello lì il mio muflone


 Dai, offrimi una tisana!


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dai, offrimi una tisana!


si ma alle 23 ti levi dai coglioni eh?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Voi ridete ma la tisana sara' il mio nuovo tormentone!


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Voi ridete ma la tisana sara' il mio nuovo tormentone!


il mio la spaghettata di mezzanotte


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

_Ti aspetto alle 22 per una camomilla. Bacetto._

Piuttosto me la muro!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _Ti aspetto alle 22 per una camomilla. Bacetto._
> 
> Piuttosto me la muro!























esagerara!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> esagerara!


Eh no... allora dovo 20 anni di matrimonio cosa mi offre, un algasiv?


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Eh no... allora dovo 20 anni di matrimonio cosa mi offre, un algasiv?


ma che schifo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




almeno un ramazzotti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Eh no... allora dovo 20 anni di matrimonio cosa mi offre, un algasiv?












sempre tisane. ma per dormire (del sesso te lo devo dire io, che diventa un vago ricordo?) e accompagnate da un massaggio alle gambe con essaven


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma che schifo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seh...iniziando con una tisana al massimo un cordiale o un bicchierino di alchermes


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Seh...iniziando con una tisana al massimo un cordiale o un bicchierino *di alchermes*


che bontà sopraffina


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2009)

ma c'è ancora il cordiale?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che bontà sopraffina


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma c'è ancora il cordiale?



C'e' ancora chi rimorchia con la tisana...


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> C'e' ancora chi rimorchia con la tisana...
















   bhè dai, una tisana si può fare con le erbe


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Voglio precisare a Marco che sto scherzando!

Sono molto giocosa in questo periodo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Veramente non te la prendere per le mie minchiate e ti chiedo scusa in anticipo 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Se non basta ti faro' veder le tette


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> C'e' ancora chi rimorchia con la tisana...




















   non la supererà mai


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè dai, una tisana si può fare con le erbe


Si ma con le erbe simpatiche... immagina una bella tisana al finocchietto e passi la serata a trattener le scorregge!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma con le erbe simpatiche... immagina una bella tisana al finocchietto e passi la serata a trattener le scorregge!


serata coi botti


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma con le erbe simpatiche... immagina una bella tisana al finocchietto e passi la serata a trattener le scorregge!


perchè trattenere?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non la supererà mai



Te lo giuro non ci riesco!

Meglio una santa cola light con ghiaccio e limone... insomma non lo so... un po' di sparkles porca miseria... no na tisana


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè trattenere?


ma sono disgustata. sei molto volgave.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> serata coi botti





Brugola ha detto:


> perchè trattenere?



Che dite, se resiste alla puzza e' amore?


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma sono disgustata. sei molto volgave.


ma scusa, se mi offre una tisana cosa si può aspettare?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Te lo giuro non ci riesco!
> 
> Meglio una santa cola light con ghiaccio e limone... insomma non lo so... un po' di sparkles porca miseria... no na tisana


il fatto è che non è stata una tattica di abbordaggio... perché alla fine l'ha preparata davvero!
a me non passerebbe per la testa perché nella maggior parte dei casi (almeno tra quelle che ho assaggiato) le tisane hanno un sapore molto sgradevole.
mo' invito qualcuno a casa e gli/le offro un bicchierino di aloe


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che dite, se resiste alla puzza e' amore?


 
se resiste alla puzza, entro la fine dell'anno convoleranno a giuste nozze


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa, se mi offre una tisana cosa si può aspettare?


 
un "uhhh che buona come son contenta"?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il fatto è che non è stata una tattica di abbordaggio... perché alla fine l'ha preparata davvero!
> a me non passerebbe per la testa perché nella maggior parte dei casi (almeno tra quelle che ho assaggiato) le tisane hanno un sapore molto sgradevole.
> mo' invito qualcuno a casa e gli/le offro un bicchierino di aloe


No lo so, non parlo della tattica...fotte sega.

E' solo che non mi calerebbe di invitare qualcuno per una tisana... se mi invatessero per una tisana ti lascio immaginare la risposta 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io le bevo le tisane... ma mi sanno di noioso, fottutamente noiso!

Tanto vale offri un'alkaselzer!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No lo so, non parlo della tattica...fotte sega.
> 
> E' solo che non mi calerebbe di invitare qualcuno per una tisana... se mi invatessero per una tisana ti lascio immaginare la risposta
> 
> ...


bhè, se sai che qualcuno la beve.. forse?


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Maggio 2009)

*Precisazione*

Ciauuuuuuuuu!
Volevo sottolineare che: il primo passo l'ho fatto io, invitandola a prendere un caffè in un locale... lei, la prima sera mi ha solo chiesto di passare da lei prima di salire a casa mia per decidere quando uscire (poi, ieri mi ha confidato che era un pretesto per riservarci un po' di tempo insieme).
Seconda cosa, per 'ripudio' intendevo che non mi ha fatto lo stesso effetto delle altre. E' molto carina ma i suoi atteggiamenti, il suo modo d'essere, di vestirsi, di proporsi non mi hanno fatto girare la testa e stringere lo stomaco. Ma visto che tutte le volte che son successe quest'ultime cose, poi più che sciacquette non ho trovato...
Per quanto concerne il fatto che mi abbia ospitato a casa sua per una nottata intera (massimo seduti sul divano) non la trovo una cosa poco seriaò. Che non me l'abbia ancora data... boh, ripeto, le altre me l'han data subito e si son dimostrate tali ma sono sicuro che non è il quando darla ma quel che c'è in zucca. Si, ok, forse la donna dovrebbe tener maggiormente al suo corpo e non donarlo così al primo che capita...forse.
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No lo so, non parlo della tattica...fotte sega.
> 
> E' solo che non mi calerebbe di invitare qualcuno per una tisana... se mi invatessero per una tisana ti lascio immaginare la risposta
> 
> ...


Minkia, gioia, mi ha chiesto cos'avrei gradito...non mi ha invitato a bere la camomila!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Minkia, gioia, mi ha chiesto cos'avrei gradito...non mi ha invitato a bere la camomila!!!


e tu hai risposto una tisana? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma allora sei tu da picchiare. all'attacco!


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma con le erbe simpatiche... immagina una bella tisana al finocchietto e passi la serata a trattener le scorregge!


 non ti permettere...io prendo sempre la tisana al finocchio e non ho questo problemuccio


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e tu hai risposto una tisana?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
...adoro il thé verde...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ti permettere...io prendo sempre la tisana al finocchio e non ho questo problemuccio


guarda che con noi puoi confidarti.
neanche il prof ti criticherà nè giudicherà


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...adoro il thé verde...


ma un thè verde non è una tisana. o ce le racconti bene o no, così ci metti fuori strada eh 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma comunque, siccome non sono curiosa, 'sta ragazza ti piace o no?


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma un thè verde non è una tisana. o ce le racconti bene o no, così ci metti fuori strada eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, ok, dovevo dire 'qualcosa di caldo'... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma fosse pure una tisana vera e propria, alle ore 23 che male c'è? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Si mi piace moltissimo...onestamente, il mio dubbio è che non avendo provato le famose sensazioni che ho provato con le altre...bè, non so se è un bene o un male.


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2009)

scusate se insisto con la problematica ma non vorrei che il finocchio olandese fosse particolarmente imbarazzante.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...adoro il thé verde...


 a casa non ho il the verde!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








air....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 non eravamo fatti per stare insieme, sapevatelo.... (io al mio ho offerto il limoncello, vale!??!!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Grande82 (13 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ok, ok, dovevo dire 'qualcosa di caldo'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dai, però, raccontaci cosa ti affascina di lei e che persona è!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ok, ok, dovevo dire 'qualcosa di caldo'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma nulla figurati, si scherzava, non fosse altro che l'invito per una tisana è bizzarro (per me assurdo perché le detesto proprio). 

	
	
		
		
	


	





bhè, ti piace ma tutto il resto è qualcosa di diverso, vivila e vedi come va, fino a quel momento non potrai sapere se è un bene o un male; anche se... pensando poi ai pregressi, mi viene da pensare che sia più un bene


----------



## lale75 (13 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ok, ok, dovevo dire 'qualcosa di caldo'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non so, non credo che tutte le persone che incontriamo ci debbano suscitare le stesse sensazioni. Per come l'hai raccontata all'inizio e per come parli di questa ragazza io vedo la possibilità che nasca qualcosa di bello...onestamente se avessi scritto che avevi trovato una al bar e te l'eri portata a casa l'avrei trovato molto meno incoraggiante di una nottata a parlare e baciarsi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate se insisto con la problematica ma non vorrei che il finocchio olandese fosse particolarmente imbarazzante.


ma insomma decidiamoci. dà problemi o no? da quando sei capoclasse non sei precisa. lo fai per confonderci vero?


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma insomma decidiamoci. dà problemi o no? da quando sei capoclasse non sei precisa. lo fai per confonderci vero?


ma no , è lettrice che soffre di areofagia et meteorismo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non so,* non credo che tutte le persone che incontriamo ci debbano suscitare le stesse sensazioni*. Per come l'hai raccontata all'inizio e per come parli di questa ragazza io vedo la possibilità che nasca qualcosa di bello...onestamente se avessi scritto che avevi trovato una al bar e te l'eri portata a casa l'avrei trovato molto meno incoraggiante di una nottata a parlare e baciarsi...


 





















p.s. se continui così diventerai un problema tra me e asu


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma no , è lettrice che soffre di areofagia

















spero solo di non scoprire che trovo anche lei su youtube, mentre incendia il tutto


----------



## lale75 (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> p.s. se continui così diventerai un problema tra me e asu


 
Noooo, nessun problema, io il terzo non lo so fare...


----------



## Old danut (13 Maggio 2009)

Ok, siamo curiosi è ben chiaro ormai, mi sa che chiederemo un resoconto filo per segno di quando tromberà!!!


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quoto.
> *È vero che se la donna non fugge l'uomo perde un po' l'interesse.*
> *Non diamo alcun valore a quello che conquistiamo senza fatica*.


è anche vero che il mattino ha l'oro in bocca...


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No scusa ma tattiche a parte... facciamo caso che una tipa t'invita diverse volte...quindi marcatura stretta... tu la caghi solo dopo il secondo rifiuto... lei t'invita a bere una tisana (giollona) alle 22 (tisana sta minchia)... ci parli fate l'alba tu non dormi ma alla fine pensi...bha non mi attrae come le altre ma non voglio ripudiarla per questo. L'indomani lunghe passeggiate, incontro di mani e lingue... ma tutto sommato non t'attizza.
> Me cojons!
> 
> Se sapessi che un uomo dicesse queste cose di me lo metterei sotto con la macchina!
> ...


 diciamo pure che air è fortemente contraddittorio....un corpo da favola è un corpo da favola.....se una non m'attizza fortemente mai mi verrebee in mente di definirla corpo da favola....secondo me marco è nel pallone più totale...scusa anche me marco....


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ti permettere...io prendo sempre la tisana al finocchio e non ho questo problemuccio


Si, si...


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Minkia, gioia, mi ha chiesto cos'avrei gradito...non mi ha invitato a bere la camomila!!!


E tu hai detto tisana...






































Marco fidati che questa e' la volta buona! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque col cazzo avrei fatto entrare a casa mia un estraneo


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ok, ok, dovevo dire 'qualcosa di caldo'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma no , è lettrice che soffre di areofagia et meteorismo


Come si permette? Vado a prendere un guantino bianco per lanciare la sfida.

Comunque la tisana al finocchio si da anche ai bimbi proprio per sgonfiare... per i bimbi si chiamano colichette... per gli adulti scorreggie.


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> diciamo pure che air è fortemente contraddittorio....un corpo da favola è un corpo da favola.....se una non m'attizza fortemente mai mi verrebee in mente di definirla corpo da favola....secondo me marco è nel pallone più totale...scusa anche me marco....


Maddalena Corvaglia ha lo stesso (più o meno) corpicino di Ilary Blasi: la prima non mi dice nulla; la seconda fa sangue. Non credo che perchè una donna abbia un corpicino da sballo debba per forza piacere.


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E tu hai detto tisana...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' vero che abitare al piano sopra e non conoscersi è pur sempre estraneità. Però, siamo vicini di casa da due anni. Poi, per motivi legati l'amministratore, conosce molto bene i miei genitori.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> E' vero che abitare al piano sopra e non conoscersi è pur sempre estraneità. Però, siamo vicini di casa da due anni. Poi, per motivi legati l'amministratore, conosce molto bene i miei genitori.



E lo so Marco... anche quelli di Erba erano vicini... la piccola Erika era pure figlia!

Comunque sei una chiavica a raccontare! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cosa mangia? Quali sono i suoi piatti preferiti?


----------



## Verena67 (13 Maggio 2009)

Anni di liberazione della donna.

E poi si citano la Corvaglia e la Blasi...!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E lo so Marco... anche quelli di Erba erano vicini... la piccola Erika era pure figlia!
> 
> *Comunque sei una chiavica a raccontare!
> 
> ...


lo fa apposta il racchietto, e poi non scrive per giorni (per vedere di nascosto l'effetto che fa)


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo fa apposta il racchietto, e poi non scrive per giorni (per vedere di nascosto l'effetto che fa)



Senti tu che abiti piu' in zona vagli a dare una passata di colpi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti tu che abiti piu' in zona vagli a dare una passata di colpi


guarda sono davvero tentata, mi sta tirando fuori dalla grazia del signore


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Maddalena Corvaglia ha lo stesso (più o meno) corpicino di Ilary Blasi: la prima non mi dice nulla; la seconda fa sangue. Non credo che perchè una donna abbia un corpicino da sballo debba per forza piacere.


io la mia idea ce l'ho e prima di esporla voglio che tu sia a spiegarlo a me.... perchè la prima ti fa sangue e l'altra no?
sempre che tu sappia spiegarlo prima a te stesso e poi a me...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> solo se aggiusti la barra spaziatrice


quel fetente del pupo  ieri ha staccato qualche tasto dalpc


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

uno a cui piace la ilary blasi (e non la corvaglia che almeno ha un minimo di personalità) merita che la vicina lo ripudi (non prima di essersi fatta dare due colpetti) e lo mandi in mona


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda sono davvero tentata, mi sta tirando fuori dalla grazia del signore


Credi che un bicchierino di Aloe Vera potrebbe farti bene?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> puoi ben dirlo amichino. e la ripeterei senza esitazioni, dovendo tornare indietro (compreso il fatto che abbiam fatto sesso la prima sera).
> se andrà male, vuol dire che così doveva essere, e non sarà certo perché siam finiti sotto un lenzuolo la prima sera anzichè la quinta. facciamo i seri


*DONNA!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *DONNA!!!!!!!!!!*​



ma donna è un complimento?


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> uno a cui piace la ilary blasi (e non la corvaglia che almeno ha un minimo di personalità) merita che la vicina lo ripudi (non prima di essersi fatta dare due colpetti) e lo mandi in mona


 un minimo mi sembra sinceramente poco....esempio..la marini va dicendo da anni che recita un personaggio, ma ancora una proprietà di linguaggio, una cultura ed una frase intelligente non l'ho ancora sentita. dalla corvaglia ne ho sentite diverse, alternate a quello che si chiede oggi ad una bella ragazza che fa televisione che non fa certo giornalismo d'assalto, e cioè di essere quasi esclusivamente forma e non motlo contenuto....


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> un minimo mi sembra sinceramente poco....esempio..la marini va dicendo da anni che recita un personaggio, ma ancora una proprietà di linguaggio, una cultura ed una frase intelligente non l'ho ancora sentita. dalla corvaglia ne ho sentite diverse, alternate a quello che si chiede oggi ad una bella ragazza che fa televisione che non fa certo giornalismo d'assalto, e cioè di essere quasi esclusivamente forma e non motlo contenuto....


oltre a questo ( a me è molto simpatica, se non fosse che è sarda 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   è una gnocca da paura!!

non so se rendo...


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oltre a questo ( a me è molto simpatica, se non fosse che è sarda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la corvaglia è pugliese, è la canalis ad essere sarda! rinco.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












e la canalis, gnocca pure lei, ma sinceramente non una capra ma certamente una cosa veramente intelligente da lei non l'ho ancora sentita...
Ps: Maddalena Corvaglia è una gnoccona che almeno ti sa recitare a memoria il 5 amggio dall'inizio alla fine....


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> *la corvaglia è pugliese*, è la canalis ad essere sarda! rinco....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi sembrava strano!!


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi sembrava strano!!




















minchia se sei str....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciauuuuuuuuu!
> Volevo sottolineare che: il primo passo l'ho fatto io, invitandola a prendere un caffè in un locale... lei, la prima sera mi ha solo chiesto di passare da lei prima di salire a casa mia per decidere quando uscire (poi, ieri mi ha confidato che era un pretesto per riservarci un po' di tempo insieme).
> Seconda cosa, per 'ripudio' intendevo che non mi ha fatto lo stesso effetto delle altre. E' molto carina ma i suoi atteggiamenti, il suo modo d'essere, di vestirsi, di proporsi non mi hanno fatto girare la testa e stringere lo stomaco. Ma visto che tutte le volte che son successe quest'ultime cose, poi più che sciacquette non ho trovato...
> Per quanto concerne il fatto che mi abbia ospitato a casa sua per una nottata intera (massimo seduti sul divano) non la trovo una cosa poco seriaò. Che non me l'abbia ancora data... boh, ripeto, le altre me l'han data subito e si son dimostrate tali ma sono sicuro che non è il quando darla ma quel che c'è in zucca. Si, ok, forse la donna dovrebbe tener maggiormente al suo corpo e *non donarlo così al primo che capita*...forse.
> Air


ma magari una donna quando dona il proprio corpo non pensa didonarlo al primo che capita


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Ahhh vedo che parlate dei massimi sistemi!

Comunque non ho capito un cazzo


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma magari una donna quando dona il proprio corpo non pensa didonarlo al primo che capita


 ma anche fosse? da via qualcosa di suo o della collettività?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ahhh vedo che parlate dei massimi sistemi!
> 
> Comunque non ho capito un cazzo


dopo quel che ho mangiato cara grazia che connetto...altro che massimi sistemi


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Non capisco il vostro metro di giudizio... son due belle ragazze se una fa sangue e l'altra no e' questione di gusti... e il gusto come le opinioni sono paragonete a illo perche' ognuno c'ha il suo.

Del 5 maggio a memoria veramente non posso commentare


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma donna è un complimento?


 per me sì


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ahhh vedo che parlate dei massimi sistemi!
> 
> Comunque non ho capito un cazzo


 beh, marco fa un paragone con due ragazze  (molto belle) di cui una con una bella laurea, con proprietà di linguaggio, pare intelligente e spigliata senza mai scadere nella volgartità a qunto ho visto io...ti sembra poco per il livello medio televisivo italiano? sinceramente non so se sia un modello da seguire, ma fare spettacolo non è una cosa di cui dover vergognarsi e avere contemporaneamente una cultura, proprietà di linguaggio ed un minimo di intelligenza non mi sembra da disprezzare...


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non capisco il vostro metro di giudizio... son due belle ragazze se una fa sangue e l'altra no e' questione di gusti... e il gusto come le opinioni sono paragonete a illo perche' ognuno c'ha il suo.
> 
> Del 5 maggio a memoria veramente non posso commentare


contemporaneamente alla recita della poesia di questa ragazza si sono intervistate ragazze davanti ad atenei italiani che non sapevano, random
1) cosa fosse il 5 maggio
2) chi l'avesse scritta
3) come cominciasse
a te pare poco? certo che nella vita non conta un cazzo sapere chi ha scritto o come recita il 5 maggio, ma almeno denota una voglia di imparare e di averlo fatto, che a sua volta denota se non un intelligenza almeno un ragionamento intelligente (cioè quello perlomeno di aver voluto "conoscere").


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> beh, marco fa un paragone con due ragazze  (molto belle) di cui una con una bella laurea, con proprietà di linguaggio, pare intelligente e spigliata senza mai scadere nella volgartità a qunto ho visto io...ti sembra poco per il livello medio televisivo italiano? sinceramente non so se sia un modello da seguire, ma fare spettacolo non è una cosa di cui dover vergognarsi e avere contemporaneamente una cultura, proprietà di linguaggio ed un minimo di intelligenza non mi sembra da disprezzare...



Onestamente ho dovuto googolare i nomi di codeste signore, non so chi siano o cosa abbiano fatto (tranne che e' una e' sposata con Toti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  .
A guardarle son belle tutt'e due, mi piace piu' la Corvaglia ma e' questione di gusti.
Valuto l'aspetto perche' non le conosco... se dovessi pensare come un uomo medio direi la Blasi perche' sa di porca!

Ma un conto e' una botta e via un conto e' una relazione... scopi diversi criteri diversi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> contemporaneamente alla recita della poesia di questa ragazza si sono intervistate ragazze davanti ad atenei italiani che non sapevano, random
> 1) cosa fosse il 5 maggio
> 2) chi l'avesse scritta
> 3) come cominciasse
> a te pare poco? certo che nella vita non conta un cazzo sapere chi ha scritto o come recita il 5 maggio, ma almeno denota una voglia di imparare e di averlo fatto, che a sua volta denota se non un intelligenza almeno un ragionamento intelligente (cioè quello perlomeno di aver voluto "conoscere").


aiutatemi, mi sono persa per strada. ma il paragone tra le due gnocche fatto da marco, era prettamente per quanto riguarda l'aspetto fisico.
come si è arrivati al cinque maggio? e cosa c'entrano le intervistate davanti agli atenei? aiut'


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Onestamente ho dovuto googolare i nomi di codeste signore, non so chi siano o cosa abbiano fatto (tranne che e' una e' sposata con Toti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 scopi l'hai usato a caso o ce l'hai messo apposta? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












comunque era tanto per dire che esistono stereotipi a cui marco non sa/non vuole/non può allontanarsi..


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> contemporaneamente alla recita della poesia di questa ragazza si sono intervistate ragazze davanti ad atenei italiani che non sapevano, random
> 1) cosa fosse il 5 maggio
> 2) chi l'avesse scritta
> 3) come cominciasse
> a te pare poco? certo che nella vita non conta un cazzo sapere chi ha scritto o come recita il 5 maggio, ma almeno denota una voglia di imparare e di averlo fatto, che a sua volta denota se non un intelligenza almeno un ragionamento intelligente (cioè quello perlomeno di aver voluto "conoscere").



Mi sembra un discorso da beauty pageant... con 4 domande non valuti l'intelligenza... magari non sa del 5 maggio ma ti risolve sistemi.

Tanto vale giudicare l'aspetto e ciccia.

Pero' ripeto io manco le ho sentite parlare


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> aiutatemi, mi sono persa per strada. ma il paragone tra le due gnocche fatto da marco, era prettamente per quanto riguarda l'aspetto fisico.
> come si è arrivati al cinque maggio? e cosa c'entrano le intervistate davanti agli atenei? aiut'


 c'entra quel tanto per spiegare che forse marco è preda di uno stereotipo....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> uno a cui piace la ilary blasi (e non la corvaglia che almeno ha un minimo di personalità) merita che la vicina lo ripudi (non prima di essersi fatta dare due colpetti) e lo mandi in mona


si parlava di aspetto fisico, e mi pare che la blasi sia una gran bella gnocca.


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sembra un discorso da beauty pageant... con 4 domande non valuti l'intelligenza... magari non sa del 5 maggio ma ti risolve sistemi.
> 
> Tanto vale giudicare l'aspetto e ciccia.
> 
> Pero' ripeto io manco le ho sentite parlare


vabbè non scrivo più niente...non è questo il discorso che facevo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> c'entra quel tanto per spiegare che forse marco è preda di uno stereotipo....


complimenti per la risposta, molto esaustiva: ne so quanto prima

vado a cenare


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> scopi l'hai usato a caso o ce l'hai messo apposta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma infatti il punto e' quello 

	
	
		
		
	


	




L'ho sempre detto, se ti attaggono le facce da porca non ti stupire se non sono proprio santa maria goretti (c'e' la possibilita' ma io la considero remota)!


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma infatti il punto e' quello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 perfetto....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credi che un bicchierino di Aloe Vera potrebbe farti bene?


gnum. come aperitivo è un'ideona


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> complimenti per la risposta, molto esaustiva: ne so quanto prima
> 
> vado a cenare


 se chiedi cosa non hai capito ti si può rispondere....


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> vabbè non scrivo più niente...non è questo il discorso che facevo...


Ale ho capito il discorso che facevi... ma e' irrilevante se si giudica l'aspetto fisico.

Posso giudicare un uomo un cesso fisicamente, ma nel complesso puo' comunque essere un uomo molto attraente.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> se chiedi cosa non hai capito ti si può rispondere....


sono stata più che chiara nella domanda. ho detto che non avevo capito come si era arrivati al cinque maggio e alle intervistate davanti all'ateneo. è difficile capire cosa stavo chiedendo? 
comunque ho trovato il post che non avevo letto e ho capito da sola.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Fatevi un camomilla


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fatevi un camomilla


preferirei una tisana di finocchietto


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ale ho capito il discorso che facevi... ma e' irrilevante se si giudica l'aspetto fisico.
> 
> Posso giudicare un uomo un cesso fisicamente, ma nel complesso puo' comunque essere un uomo molto attraente.


sai cosa? se conosco una ragazza con un corpo da favola (parole non mie) che riesce ad intrattenermi una notte fino all'alba e una che me lo fa rizzare (e scusate il francesismo) perchè ha la faccia da porca, sinceramente ringrazierei Iddio che me l'avesse mandata proprio a me....resta comunque il fatto che lui la definisce così e non è poco.....spero che sia un preliminare segno di un diostaccamente da quel tipo di stereotipo...chye per carità, non disdegno affatto...se trovo una bella con la faccia da porca e che mi intrattiene con argomenti molto intererssanti fino all'alba francamente la faccia da porca mi passa poi in secondo piano.....e quello che scrive lui mi fa ben pensare che forse lo cominci a fare...


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sono stata più che chiara nella domanda. ho detto che non avevo capito come si era arrivati al cinque maggio e alle intervistate davanti all'ateneo. è difficile capire cosa stavo chiedendo?
> comunque ho trovato il post che non avevo letto e ho capito da sola.


 ecco appunto...non volevo essere così cafone da dirti di rileggerti gli ultimi post.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ecco appunto...non volevo essere così cafone da dirti di rileggerti gli ultimi post.....


forse se ho chiesto è perché nonostante avessi letto tutti i post qualcosa mi era sfuggito? 
comunque non preoccuparti, lo sei stato comunque.


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> forse se ho chiesto è perché nonostante avessi letto tutti i post qualcosa mi era sfuggito?
> comunque non preoccuparti, lo sei stato comunque.


francamente a questo punto anche tu con il sarcasmo sulla risposta esaustiva...
ps: e siccome ho già i cazzi miei pesanti per la testa stasera cerchiamo di evitare di discutere...te ne sarei grato...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si parlava di aspetto fisico, e mi pare che la blasi sia una gran bella gnocca.


ma dai? a me fa cagare ma de gustibus...
cioè brutta non è ma è insipidina anche di sguardo. Mi sembra esprima quanto un nasello surgelato mentre la corvaglia mi sembra meno scema.
Comunque francamente non è che me ne freghi poi tanto..mi rifacevo al discorso di marco.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> francamente a questo punto anche tu con il sarcasmo sulla risposta esaustiva...


mo' ricominciamo. 
senti ale, ti dico che hai ragione così ci evitiamo e soprattutto evitiamo a tutto il forum l'ennesima rottura di coglioni, che ne dici?
queste pantomime quotidiane iniziano a pesarmi, onestamente.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mo' ricominciamo.
> senti ale, ti dico che hai ragione così ci evitiamo e soprattutto evitiamo a tutto il forum l'ennesima rottura di coglioni, che ne dici?
> queste pantomime quotidiane iniziano a pesarmi, onestamente.



già che ci sei dai ragione anche a me?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








hai fatto 30 e fai 31!!


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mo' ricominciamo.
> senti ale, ti dico che hai ragione così ci evitiamo e soprattutto evitiamo a tutto il forum l'ennesima rottura di coglioni, che ne dici?
> quotidiane iniziano a pesarmi, onestamente.


siccome il ricominciamo l'hai scritto tu, stasera hai cominciato tu con queste pantomime  non io...ti ho risposto tranquillamente e non ti è andata bene la risposta...non sei mai stata così con me e siccome io non ti ho mai fatto niente a questo punto io e te abbiamo chiuso definitivamente...
baci e abbracci....


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> sai cosa? se conosco una ragazza con un corpo da favola (parole non mie) che riesce ad intrattenermi una notte fino all'alba e una che me lo fa rizzare (e scusate il francesismo) perchè ha la faccia da porca, sinceramente ringrazierei Iddio che me l'avesse mandata proprio a me....resta comunque il fatto che lui la definisce così e non è poco.....spero che sia un preliminare segno di un diostaccamente da quel tipo di stereotipo...chye per carità, non disdegno affatto...se trovo una bella con la faccia da porca e che mi intrattiene con argomenti molto intererssanti fino all'alba francamente la faccia da porca mi passa poi in secondo piano.....e quello che scrive lui mi fa ben pensare che forse lo cominci a fare...


Ma e' 40 pagine che scrivo sta cosa!
Quando ha scritto che non l'attraeva come le altre dopo averci passato una notte a chiaccherare, ho escluso che la mancanza di attrazione fosse per cause puramente fisiche! Ed e' per quello che ho detto a me non pareva troppo preso. Se parlo fitto, fitto con un uomo una notte il mio giudizio nei suoi confronti andra' ben oltre l'aspetto... se dicessi non mi attrae e' una cosa generale che comprende anche il carattere e quello e' un problema.
Ma questo e' un altro discorso... non si parla di vallette che non si conoscono, quelle le giudico solo fisicamente.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai? a me fa cagare ma de gustibus...
> cioè brutta non è ma è insipidina anche di sguardo. Mi sembra esprima quanto un nasello surgelato mentre la corvaglia mi sembra meno scema.
> Comunque francamente non è che me ne freghi poi tanto..mi rifacevo al discorso di marco.


ma io è proprio al discorso di marco che mi rifacevo amor. se si parla di fare il paragone sull'aspetto fisico, prendo in considerazione solo questo. e proprio perché il discorso di marco era riferito al fisico, tutte le altre considerazioni non le ho capite.
pare brutto dirlo ma sarebbe come se marco avesse msso a paragone la carrozzeria di due automobili: non è che una è più simpatica dell'altra


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> le pantomime le fai tu e non io...ti ho risposto tranquillamente e non ti è andata bene la risposta...non sei mai stata così con me e siccome io non ti ho mai fatto niente a questo punto io e te abbiamo chiuso definitivamente...
> baci e abbracci....


certo ale, mi hai risposto tranquillamente.
salutation.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma io è proprio al discorso di marco che mi rifacevo amor. se si parla di fare il paragone sull'aspetto fisico, prendo in considerazione solo questo. e proprio perché il discorso di marco era riferito al fisico, tutte le altre considerazioni non le ho capite.
> pare brutto dirlo ma sarebbe come se marco avesse msso a paragone la carrozzeria di due automobili: non è che una è più simpatica dell'altra


infatti a me marco sta un po' facendo incazzare...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> già che ci sei dai ragione anche a me??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti a me marco sta un po' facendo incazzare...


vabbè che palle  

	
	
		
		
	


	




io vado a mangiare e vi saluto, quando finite le diete mandatemi un sms che torno.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti a me marco sta un po' facendo incazzare...


Ah cazzo a me ha fatto incazzare dal primo post e a momenti mi tiravate le pietre!!!

Vi rompo il culo!!!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vabbè che palle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci vediamo alle 22 per una tisana?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vabbè che palle
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















in che senso?


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo ale, mi hai risposto tranquillamente.
> salutation.


si, io ti ho risposto tranquillamente....a me non risulta che te ne esci con l'esaustività ogni due per tre...mi sembra evidente che qualcosa ti è asndato storto e che non ti frega chiarire...benissimo...ma evita il sarcasmo cone me quando ti rispondo in maniera tranquilla...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

*Tiè*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ah cazzo a me ha fatto incazzare dal primo post e a momenti mi tiravate le pietre!!!
> 
> Vi rompo il culo!!!


ma racchia, lo sai che anch'io ti leggo con poca attenzione


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma racchia, lo sai che anch'io ti leggo con poca attenzione


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ci vediamo alle 22 per una tisana?


si ma in separata sede che io questi non li reggo più. ci vediamo su facebook?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si ma in separata sede che io questi non li reggo più. ci vediamo su facebook?


ma cos'ho fatto racchia dei miei stivaletti??
miiii che rompichez che siete


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma racchia, lo sai che anch'io ti leggo con poca attenzione





Lettrice ha detto:


>


ma alla fine della fiera, che cazzo ci scriviamo a fare noi tre?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma cos'ho fatto racchia dei miei stivaletti??
> miiii che rompichez che siete


non ti va bene un cazzo


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

i miei complimenti....e qui si parla della cafoneria degli altri....
me ne vado va che è meglio buonanotte....


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si ma in separata sede che io questi non li reggo più. ci vediamo su facebook?


Hai facebook e' non dici una mazza


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma alla fine della fiera, che cazzo ci scriviamo a fare noi tre?


se scrivete poche righe io vi leggo!!


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> i miei complimenti....e qui si parla della cafoneria degli altri....
> me ne vado va che è meglio buonanotte....


ma se t'incazzi con uno devi mandare a cagare anche gli altri??


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai facebook e' non dici una mazza


racchia parla con me!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai facebook e' non dici una mazza


in realtà non ce l'ho, ma lo posso sempre fare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> racchia parla con me!


non ce l'avevo con te


----------



## Old sperella (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in realtà non ce l'ho, ma lo posso sempre fare


cessssss


----------



## Old sperella (13 Maggio 2009)

buonasera


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non ce l'avevo con te


ma chi ti caga?
parlavo con l'altra racchietta


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se t'incazzi con uno devi mandare a cagare anche gli altri??


 a casa tua se qualcuno ti dice buonanotte significa che ti sta mandando a cagare?
che qualcuno mi venga a serrarere la mascella perchè sinceramente non riesco a chiudere la bocca nemmeno a volerlo fare dallo stupore....


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> buonasera



raga diamo addosso alla racchia appena arrivata così non litighiamo fra di noi!


----------



## Old sperella (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> raga diamo addosso alla racchia appena arrivata così non litighiamo fra di noi!


non ci provare eh !questo è nonnismo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi ti caga?
> parlavo con l'altra racchietta


è da qualche ora che non te lo dico: mi stai sul culo


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Oppure attacchiamo un altro utente a caso...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> non ci provare eh !questo è nonnismo


nonna a chi?????


----------



## Old sperella (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> nonna a chi?????


nonna asu suona bene


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è da qualche ora che non te lo dico: mi stai sul culo


io?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  vuoi un po' di succo di pera??solo 25 calorie per 100 ml. 
Considerando che ne ho un litro .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












amore se divorziamo noi altro che il nano e la veronica!!


----------



## Old sperella (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai cambiato gusto ?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> nonna asu suona bene


marchi male, sarda!


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> hai cambiato gusto ?


questo ha meno calorie....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma in un bicchiere quanto ce ne sta, e a quante calorie equivalgono?


----------



## Old sperella (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> marchi male, sarda!


ma son così carine le nonne


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma in un bicchiere quanto ce ne sta, e a quante calorie equivalgono?


frega un chez. mi sparo un litro così faccio i conti giusti


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soprattutto perche' vi divedete i pidocchi e i grattini anziche' i miliardi


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Capretta due bicchieri di succo sono un  panino col cotto! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Abbandona il succo malefico


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Soprattutto perche' vi divedete i pidocchi e i grattini anziche' i miliardi


se entra soleluna pure le zecche!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se entra soleluna pure le zecche!


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Capretta due bicchieri di succo sono un  panino col cotto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma no racchietta!! questo c'ha solo 25 calorie !!
ne ho bevuto solo un bicchiere..
non ce la posso fare...mi sa che torno all'alcol e frega un chez.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Capretta due bicchieri di succo sono un panino col cotto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma no angiunedda. con quello hero due bicchieri sono poche calorie


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

comunque dite un po' quel caxxo che volete, ma io ho perso 5 kg...
tiè!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma no angiunedda. con quello hero due bicchieri sono poche calorie



Beh 2 bicchieri son sempre 100 kcal... veramente io preferisco mangiare!


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2009)

qui la faccenda si capovolge! è lui  che ha richiesto la tisana... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




io tengo per lei.
anzi, 10 a 1 che è quella giusta per air 

e l'assassino è il maggiordomo


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> qui la faccenda si capovolge! è lui  che ha richiesto la tisana...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Incredibile ma anche secondo me e' cosi!

Dopo il colpo di scena della tisana mi aspetto matrimonio e figli!


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Incredibile ma anche secondo me e' cosi!
> 
> Dopo il colpo di scena della tisana mi aspetto matrimonio e figli!


 
e sull'assassino non ti sbilanci?


----------



## Old danut (14 Maggio 2009)

Air è l'assassino ed il maggiordomo è il complice! Ovviamente con il candelabro nel cesso.


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Air è l'assassino ed il maggiordomo è il complice! Ovviamente con il candelabro nel cesso.


no, uno che chiede una tisana alle 23 non è capace di uccidere


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2009)

ditemi la verità, in fondo ormai sono grande....a marco è scappato un petino dopo la famigerata tisana al finocchio?
non ne farei un dramma.può succedere a tutti (menoche a me , sia chiaro)
comunque egli è fuggito 
lo dice anche la pausini:marco _se n'è andatoe non tornapiù_


----------



## lale75 (14 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> qui la faccenda si capovolge! è lui che ha richiesto la tisana...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Io ti seguo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  p  er me la donna della tisana è quella giusta!


l'assassino è il cuoco cinese e l'arma il pugnale nella biblioteca


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io ti seguo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è stata miss scarlett con la pistola, in sala da pranzo

(aveva finito la tisana e non voleva fare brutte figure)

e non fatemelo ripetere


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2009)

Galeotta fu la tisana al finocchio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Beh 2 bicchieri son sempre 100 kcal... veramente io preferisco mangiare!


onestamente, anche io. è anche vero che con 100 calorie non è che mangi chissà che robe, e la tua capretta beve come un cammello.
se l'alternativa è un litro di succo d'arancia, meglio questo a metà calorie.
più che altro a farne fuori un litro (e con 250 calorie mi sparerei un gelato e sarei più contenta, ma son gusti)... c'è il pesante rischio di squaraus... e infatti mi chiedo: dove cazzo è asu?


----------



## Old Confù (14 Maggio 2009)

Ragazzi, ma quanto avete scritto?!? Non riesco a leggervi!!!!

Ma Air come stà? procede bene la situazione con la vicina?

Nonn è che qualcuna mi farebbe un riassunto?!? sono arrivata al bacio e al fatto che nn gliel'aveva data!!!Spero prosegua tutto per il meglio...

baci a tutti!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Ragazzi, ma quanto avete scritto?!? Non riesco a leggervi!!!!
> 
> Ma Air come stà? procede bene la situazione con la vicina?
> 
> ...


è arrivata la furbetta!
leggi tutto, non si fanno sconti a nessuno qua, sai?  

	
	
		
		
	


	

























(comunque con la vicina va bene, a lui piace molto, lo colpisce in maniera diversa rispetto alle precedenti e soprattutto lei non gliela dà manco morta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2009)

aggiungo gran donna perchè ha accettato di offrire una tisana...
cosa che qualsiasi donna meno forte avrebbe rifiutato categoricamente


----------



## Old danut (14 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Galeotta fu la tisana al finocchio


In che senso al finocchio????  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Povero Air!!! Gli dite queste cose così???


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> aggiungo gran donna perchè ha accettato di offrire una tisana...
> cosa che qualsiasi donna meno forte avrebbe rifiutato categoricamente



O meno cotta del pollastro!

Probabilmente avrei scaldato l'acqua e una volta bollente gliela avrei versata in faccia!


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2009)

ora che ci penso *air *è proprio azzeccato 
ihihih me la rido e me la canto da sola


----------



## Old Confù (14 Maggio 2009)

Ma allora in pratica nn mi ero persa nulla!!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Ma allora in pratica nn mi ero persa nulla!!!!!!



No. Non si conosce ancora l'assassino ne' il tipo di tisana servita


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2009)

62 pagine!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Di cui 30 a parlare della tisana 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Staff veramente bannateci!


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2009)

una tisana al grano fermentato non è mica male...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No. Non si conosce ancora l'assassino ne' il tipo di tisana servita


ma allora non eri attenta, sant'iddio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




era thè verde.
segnalata per disattenzione


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> una tisana al grano fermentato non è mica male...



Luppolo, malto?


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Luppolo, malto?


 certo! Scommetto che se ti offrissi una tisana del genere, accetteresti...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma allora non eri attenta, sant'iddio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'ho letto ma non mi piace come risposta 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ci vuole qualcosa di piu' esotico... tipo una tisana drenante


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> certo! Scommetto che se ti offrissi una tisana del genere, accetteresti...


Ovvio 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Te la do pure


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'ho letto ma non mi piace come risposta
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















se si azzardasse a dire che ha chiesto una tisana drenante o disintossicante o peggio, rilassante, non si potrebbe ripresentare sul forum


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ovvio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 senza tisana no?


----------



## Old Angel (14 Maggio 2009)

Dai tutti insieme famo la ola per Air


*








































*









​


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se si azzardasse a dire che ha chiesto una tisana drenante o disintossicante o peggio, rilassante, non si potrebbe ripresentare sul forum



Tisana al bromuro... a voglia non lo attizza!


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2009)

una limonata  calda come vi tira?


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> senza tisana no?



Certo che si


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> una limonata  calda come vi tira?



Quanto un bicchiere di tavernello scaldato alla fiammella


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2009)

molti   e modi prima di possedere lettrice fatele prendere dei carboni vegetali.


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2009)

un latte e cognac?


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2009)




----------



## Old sperella (14 Maggio 2009)

Scusate , ma un bel bicchierone di acqua e zucchero come lo vedete ?


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Scusate , ma un bel bicchierone di acqua e zucchero come lo vedete ?


a questo punto chiedi anche il sale e torni a casa tua


----------



## Old Angel (14 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> una limonata  calda come vi tira?


Sapevo che proprietà simili le aveva la cipolla rossa di tropea, ma la limonata mi è proprio nuova.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Scusate , ma un bel bicchierone di acqua e zucchero come lo vedete ?


Glielo do volentieri con l'aggiunta di 20 gocce di gutalax


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2009)

due dita negli occhi?


----------



## Old sperella (14 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Glielo do volentieri con l'aggiunta di 20 gocce di gutalax


così sei a rischio bagno impestato


----------



## Old sperella (14 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> due dita negli occhi?


troppo contatto fisico , no ?


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> così sei a rischio bagno impestato


Quando mai, andra' a casa sua senza manco mandarlo a cagare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> troppo contatto fisico , no ?


due penne bic negli occhi?


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> una limonata calda come vi tira?


 Come una blatta al posto dell'oliva nel martini....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2009)

*che bell'immagine*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Come una blatta al posto dell'oliva nel martini....


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo che si








 Però la tisana di grano ce la beviamo lo stesso!


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>
















 Capisci ora quanto possa apprezzare il drink offerto da brugola...


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Capisci ora quanto possa apprezzare il drink offerto da brugola...


a me il cocktail martini senza oliva.
grazie


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me il *cocktail martini* senza oliva.
> grazie


 vodka o gin?


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


deprecabili anche le scarpette rosse


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vodka o gin?


vodka


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vodka


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Capisci ora quanto possa apprezzare il drink offerto da brugola...


si si.
ti ci butteresti a capofitto e con la bava alla bocca


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si si.
> ti ci butteresti a capofitto e con la bava alla bocca


 le limonate calde sinceramente mi fanno... e mi fermo, vista l'ora!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> le limonate calde sinceramente mi fanno... e mi fermo, vista l'ora!


non fanno l'effetto contrario?


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2009)

la limonata a me garba.
coi suoi bei ghiaccioli fresca fresca.

giusto un dito nella vodka


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> la limonata a me garba.
> coi suoi bei ghiaccioli fresca fresca.
> 
> giusto un dito nella vodka


 ah ecco... da limonata calda a gelata, e con la vodka!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ah ecco... da limonata calda a gelata, e con la vodka!
















e certo e da tisana a piña colada, magari!
niente modifiche, ci si becca quello che c'è


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2009)

*un margarita?*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> e certo e da tisana a piña colada, magari!
> niente modifiche, ci si becca quello che c'è


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2009)

ahh quanti margarita ..
che ricordi
non ce la faccio...
non ce la faccio...


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2009)

*bloody mary...*


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


che fai amichino, mi tenti?


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2009)

ecco, il bloody mary penso sia l'unico aperitivo alcolico che mi fa veramente cagare


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2009)

*una merenda salutare... white russian!*


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ecco, il bloody mary penso sia l'unico aperitivo alcolico che mi fa veramente cagare


 io invece lo adoro!


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che fai amichino, mi tenti?


 Certo che si, amichetta!


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2009)

che poi non capisco perchè,  la vodka mi piace, il succo di pomodoro pure, ma il connubio lo trovo schifoso


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che poi non capisco perchè, la vodka mi piace, il succo di pomodoro pure, ma il connubio lo trovo schifoso


Hai provato il Virgin Mary? ... stessa ricetta meno la vodka, analcolico.


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2009)

*sei fuori?????*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Hai provato il Virgin Mary? ... stessa ricetta meno la vodka, *analcolico*.


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


>
























 E' delizioso, anche senza alcool... visto che non sopporti il connubio pomodoro-vodka, provalo!


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' delizioso, anche senza alcool... visto che non sopporti il connubio pomodoro-vodka, provalo!


non bevo un aperitivo analcolico da quando avevo 17 anni


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non bevo un aperitivo analcolico da quando avevo 17 anni


 Perchè lo inquadri come "aperitivo analcolico"... cazzo c'entra, se è buono è buono. Bevitelo come tisana


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2009)

col tabasco, il worchester e il pepe... vedrai come dormi serena


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2009)

anch'io sono una viziosetta:
misparo certe tisane pompadour da paura


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> anch'io sono una viziosetta:
> misparo certe tisane pompadour da paura



Drenanti o sgonfianti?


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2009)

Il white russian mi fa veramente cagare molle!

Anche l'irish coffee...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2009)

Virgin colada e altre schifezze di quel tipo neanche le concepisco 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque io faccio un Long Island Ice tea da paura


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Drenanti o sgonfianti?


 drenanti ,non ho nulla da sgonfiare


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2009)




----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il white russian mi fa veramente cagare molle!
> 
> Anche l'irish coffee...


 Vanno presi lontani dai pasti, per la nota di dolce.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vanno presi lontani dai pasti, per la nota di dolce.


In effetti i cocktail dolci non mi piacciono molto... mi piaceva molto il margarita, ma dopo una serie di incidenti legati alla tequila mi viene in salita anche odorarlo


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In effetti i cocktail dolci non mi piacciono molto... mi piaceva molto il margarita, *ma dopo una serie di incidenti legati alla tequila *mi viene in salita anche odorarlo


intendi dopo una sbronza da taglio gamba?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che si, amichetta!


mi lascio tentare allora  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e ******o alle tisane


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> anch'io sono una viziosetta:
> misparo certe tisane pompadour da paura


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2009)

sapete una volta io ho esagerato con il tiglio è mi è venuto un leggerissim o giramento di testa 

	
	
		
		
	


	






prima o poi dovrò uscire da questo tunnel


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> intendi dopo una sbronza da taglio gamba?


Diciamo piuttosto dopo 3 o 4 annetti buoni di sbronze alla tequila 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Una volta raggiunsi il limite massimo concesso di sbronze alla tequila e il mio organismo ora si rifiuta 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi fa lo stesso effetto il Southern Confort


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi lascio tentare allora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, ti aspetto nel dopocena col baretto aperto!


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In effetti i cocktail dolci non mi piacciono molto... mi piaceva molto il margarita, ma dopo una serie di incidenti legati alla tequila mi viene in salita anche odorarlo


Anche io preferisco i liquori "secchi", su tutti lo scotch. Però il white russian verso le 6 di sera ogni tanto ha il suo bel perchè!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, ti aspetto nel dopocena col baretto aperto!


ci sarò


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sapete una volta io ho esagerato con il tiglio è mi è venuto un leggerissim o giramento di testa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
se hai bisogno di una mano... noi siamo qua


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2009)

*tisana scozzese...*


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


 
ma pensa..
è proprio la mia!!


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2009)

Ve lo confesso... non bevo superalcolici


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma pensa..
> è proprio la mia!!


 Dai... anche tu Glenlivet 12?


----------



## Old reale (14 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Virgin colada e altre schifezze di quel tipo neanche le concepisco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dopo questa lo dico...ammaritami!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old reale (14 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, ti aspetto nel dopocena col baretto aperto!


 sta cosa del baretto aperto mi sa di pornografico...


----------



## Old amarax (14 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ve lo confesso... non bevo superalcolici


 
Idem... a me piace il passito di Donna fugata....buonissimo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> sta cosa del baretto aperto mi sa di pornografico...
















il fatto che ci aspetti me deve far capire che è quanto di più casto possa esistere al mondo


----------



## Old reale (14 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il fatto che ci aspetti me deve far capire che è quanto di più casto possa esistere al mondo


 si ma era impersonale....
ma che caxxo ti rispondo serio poi?
che ti devo dire...vacci con la saracinesca abbassata se lui ha il baretto aperto....


----------



## Old La Tisana (14 Maggio 2009)

Buonaseeeeeraaaaa


----------



## Old reale (14 Maggio 2009)

La Tisana ha detto:


> Buonaseeeeeraaaaa




















































mandatemi solo girasoli al funerale.......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2009)

La Tisana ha detto:


> Buonaseeeeeraaaaa


ciao scimprottedda


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ciao scimprottedda



Era d'obblico La Tisana 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















La faccio uscire solo dopo le 22


----------



## Old AloeVera (14 Maggio 2009)

La Tisana ha detto:


> Buonaseeeeeraaaaa


ciao, vuoi essere mia amica?


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2009)

AloeVera ha detto:


> ciao, vuoi essere mia amica?


Minchia siamo alla frutta 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Manca solo SuccoDiFrutta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Era d'obblico La Tisana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



















  o  rmai niente sarà più come prima


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Minchia siamo alla frutta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
e TheVerde


----------



## Old AloeVera (14 Maggio 2009)

questo lo chiudo, ci vediamo dopo le 22


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2009)

ma chi sarà mai il nuovo utente  SuccoDiFrutta?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma chi sarà mai il nuovo utente  SuccoDiFrutta?


io no,se dovessi clonarmi sarei certamente birrozza o vinello


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io no,se dovessi clonarmi sarei certamente birrozza o vinello


mo va a cagher amor


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mo va a cagher amor


oh ma sei fuori?
se ti dico che non sono io non sono io


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


lo sto sorseggiando, con un pezzetto di cioccolato fondente...stasera niente dieta ipocalorica


----------



## Old danut (15 Maggio 2009)

Stasera è una buona serata peer trombare!!!! Air dicci qualcosa!


----------



## Old SuccodiFrutta (15 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Minchia siamo alla frutta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chiamato ?


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> lo sto sorseggiando, con un pezzetto di cioccolato fondente...stasera niente dieta ipocalorica


 Un bicchierino e un pezzetto di cioccolato fondente stanno bene pure in una dieta ipocalorica, se capita una volta ogni tanto!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un bicchierino e un pezzetto di cioccolato fondente stanno bene pure in una dieta ipocalorica, se capita una volta ogni tanto!


ma se è un pezzetto (e non un pezzetto paragonabile al "paio a sa sarda") secondo me ci sta bene anche una volta al giorno


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2009)

La Tisana ha detto:


> Buonaseeeeeraaaaa


 Che minchiona!


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma se è un pezzetto (e non un pezzetto paragonabile al "paio a sa sarda") secondo me ci sta bene anche una volta al giorno


 il pezzetto fondente si, il bicchierino di glenlivet no... quello a dieta è molto meglio sia episodico


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma se è un pezzetto (e non un pezzetto paragonabile al "paio a sa sarda") secondo me ci sta bene anche una volta al giorno


Diglielo Angiuledda


----------



## Bruja (16 Maggio 2009)

*............*

Air siamo al post 724 e non ho cmbiato opinione dal primo... per la prima volta ti dico " mah "...
Mi sembra cher questa storia sia di quelle farragginose, formaliste senza parere di esserlo e scontate... vi siete incontrati solo perché vi dividono tre metri in altezza... pochino per le affinità, abbastanza per le orizzontalità.
Vedi tu  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (16 Maggio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Air siamo al post 724 e non ho cmbiato opinione dal primo... per la prima volta ti dico " mah "...
> Mi sembra cher questa storia sia di quelle farragginose, formaliste senza parere di esserlo e scontate... vi siete incontrati solo perché vi dividono tre metri in altezza... pochino per le affinità, abbastanza per le orizzontalità.
> Vedi tu
> 
> ...



Ave crotala!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Maggio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Air siamo al post 724 e non ho cmbiato opinione dal primo... per la prima volta ti dico " mah "...
> Mi sembra cher questa storia sia di quelle farragginose, formaliste senza parere di esserlo e scontate... vi siete incontrati solo perché vi dividono tre metri in altezza... pochino per le affinità, abbastanza per le orizzontalità.
> Vedi tu
> 
> ...


anche mia madre e mio padre si sono incontrati perché abitavano a pochi metri di distanza. magari è una botta di culo


----------



## MK (16 Maggio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Air siamo al post 724 e non ho cmbiato opinione dal primo... per la prima volta ti dico " mah "...
> Mi sembra cher questa storia sia di quelle farragginose, formaliste senza parere di esserlo e scontate... vi siete incontrati solo perché vi dividono tre metri in altezza... pochino per le affinità, abbastanza per le orizzontalità.
> Vedi tu
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Angel (16 Maggio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Air siamo al post 724 e non ho cmbiato opinione dal primo... per la prima volta ti dico " mah "...
> Mi sembra cher questa storia sia di quelle farragginose, formaliste senza parere di esserlo e scontate... vi siete incontrati solo perché vi dividono tre metri in altezza... pochino per le affinità, *abbastanza per le orizzontalità.*
> Vedi tu
> 
> ...


O beh è già qualcosa


----------

